# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Κόλλημα (και σχέσεις) με πολύ αδύνατες - φοβία πάχους

## Georgewww

Δε ξέρω σε ποια κατηγορία θα μπορούσα να θέσω το ερώτημα, but anyway.

Από μικρός πάντα μου άρεσαν οι πολύ αδύνατες. Όντας στα 35 μου ακόμα έχω αυτό το κόλλημα. Οι σχέσεις μου ήταν κυρίως με αδύνατες έως κανονικές. Για να μιλάμε με αριθμούς και να συνεννοηθούμε, ήταν από 42 κιλά έως 54 (ας αφήσουμε το ύψος απέξω, δε με απασχολεί, η 42 κιλά ήταν 1.70, η κανονική ήταν 52 στο 1.67). Το θέμα είναι ότι παρόλο που δε με πειράζει αν η άλλη είναι κανονική, ωστόσο μόλις βλέπω κάποια πολύ αδύνατη είναι σα να βλέπει ο ναρκομανής την ουσία του. Μιλάμε όμως για πολυυυυ αδύνατη. Κόκκαλο. 

Αυτό φυσικά δε μπορώ να το κρατήσω κρυφό και ούτε θέλω, δηλαδή όταν κάνω μια σχέση, ξέρει ότι έχω αυτή την αδυναμία με αποτέλεσμα να της δημιουργώ ανασφάλεια ως προς τα κιλά της. 

Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι συνήθως αυτές τις κοπέλες, τις έχουν πείσει ότι πρέπει να πάρουν κιλά, οπότε πρώτον δε με πιστεύουν όταν λέω έτσι μου αρέσεις και δεύτερον ΔΕ θέλω να πάρουν κιλά :)

Πώς μπορώ να διαχειριστώ το θέμα, δηλαδή πως μπορώ να τις πείσω ότι όντως έτσι μου αρέσει και να μην πάρει κιλά, αλλά ταυτόχρονα μη της δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα με τα κιλά και κοιτάει κάθε μέρα τη ζυγαριά? Είτε είναι κανονική είτε πολύ αδύνατη. 

Δε θέλω να χάσει κιλά αν είναι κανονική, αλλά ξέρω καλά ότι η γυναικεία ανασφάλεια κάποια στιγμή θα τις βάλει ιδέες ότι πρέπει να χάσει για να μου αρέσει περισσότερο, κάτι που δε θέλω. Πολύ λεπτό σημείο και το έχω ζήσει, όμως ό,τι και να πω δε με πιστευε γιατί ήξερε ότι μαρεσουν πολύ αδύνατες. Δε μπορούσα να την πείσω ότι αφού έτσι τη γνώρισα , είμαι οκ, δε χρειάζεται να χάσει κιλά. 

Εγώ είμαι κανονικός, ούτε λιγότερα ούτε περισσότερα κιλά. 

(Φυσικά πάντα στα πλαίσια της καλής υγείας χωρίς βλάβη του οργανισμού)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δε ξέρω σε ποια κατηγορία θα μπορούσα να θέσω το ερώτημα, but anyway.
> 
> Από μικρός πάντα μου άρεσαν οι πολύ αδύνατες. Όντας στα 35 μου ακόμα έχω αυτό το κόλλημα. Οι σχέσεις μου ήταν κυρίως με αδύνατες έως κανονικές. Για να μιλάμε με αριθμούς και να συνεννοηθούμε, ήταν από 42 κιλά έως 54 (ας αφήσουμε το ύψος απέξω, δε με απασχολεί, η 42 κιλά ήταν 1.70, η κανονική ήταν 52 στο 1.67). Το θέμα είναι ότι παρόλο που δε με πειράζει αν η άλλη είναι κανονική, ωστόσο μόλις βλέπω κάποια πολύ αδύνατη είναι σα να βλέπει ο ναρκομανής την ουσία του. Μιλάμε όμως για πολυυυυ αδύνατη. Κόκκαλο. 
> 
> Αυτό φυσικά δε μπορώ να το κρατήσω κρυφό και ούτε θέλω, δηλαδή όταν κάνω μια σχέση, ξέρει ότι έχω αυτή την αδυναμία με αποτέλεσμα να της δημιουργώ ανασφάλεια ως προς τα κιλά της. 
> 
> Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι συνήθως αυτές τις κοπέλες, τις έχουν πείσει ότι πρέπει να πάρουν κιλά, οπότε πρώτον δε με πιστεύουν όταν λέω έτσι μου αρέσεις και δεύτερον ΔΕ θέλω να πάρουν κιλά :)
> 
> Πώς μπορώ να διαχειριστώ το θέμα, δηλαδή πως μπορώ να τις πείσω ότι όντως έτσι μου αρέσει και να μην πάρει κιλά, αλλά ταυτόχρονα μη της δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα με τα κιλά και κοιτάει κάθε μέρα τη ζυγαριά? Είτε είναι κανονική είτε πολύ αδύνατη. 
> ...


Γιώργο τα λίγα κιλα προκαλούν πολλες βλάβες στον οργανισμό. 42 κιλα για ενήλικο άτομο ειναι σα να αυτοκτονεί εκτος αν ειναι 1.40. Γενικά οι προτιμήσεις σου ειναι λιγο κακες για την κοπελα

----------


## Georgewww

> Γιώργο τα λίγα κιλα προκαλούν πολλες βλάβες στον οργανισμό. 42 κιλα για ενήλικο άτομο ειναι σα να αυτοκτονεί εκτος αν ειναι 1.40. Γενικά οι προτιμήσεις σου ειναι λιγο κακες για την κοπελα


Το σημείωσα ότι μιλάω στα πλαίσια της καλής υγείας. Εκείνη ήταν μια πραγματική περίπτωση, την ανέφερα για ένα ποσοτικό προσδιορισμό. Δεν αποτελεί πρότυπο. 

Το ερώτημα είναι η διαχείριση της υπάρχουσας κατάστασης, δηλαδή η κοπέλα που έχει κατά τη χρονική στιγμή της γνωριμίας, τα Χ κιλά, πως θα μείνουν Χ :)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Το σημείωσα ότι μιλάω στα πλαίσια της καλής υγείας. Εκείνη ήταν μια πραγματική περίπτωση, την ανέφερα για ένα ποσοτικό προσδιορισμό. Δεν αποτελεί πρότυπο. 
> 
> Το ερώτημα είναι η διαχείριση της υπάρχουσας κατάστασης, δηλαδή η κοπέλα που έχει κατά τη χρονική στιγμή της γνωριμίας, τα Χ κιλά, πως θα μείνουν Χ :)


Εγω θεωρώ ότι οι αναζητήσεις σου είναι επικίνδυνες. Το να είναι η αλλη κοκκαλο όπως τη περιγράφεις την οδηγεί κατευθείαν σε θάνατο. Θυμήσου την νανα Καραγιάννη. Βημα βήμα πέθανε

----------


## Georgewww

> Εγω θεωρώ ότι οι αναζητήσεις σου είναι επικίνδυνες. Το να είναι η αλλη κοκκαλο όπως τη περιγράφεις την οδηγεί κατευθείαν σε θάνατο. Θυμήσου την νανα Καραγιάννη. Βημα βήμα πέθανε


Ε όχι ρε τόσο. Λέω υγεία. Το κάτω όριο του υγιές βάρους είναι πάλι υγεία. Ξαναλέω άσε την περίπτωση που πέτυχα. Έγινε 47 μετά, μια χαρά ήταν :)

Το θέμα μου είναι όταν η άλλη είναι ΗΔΗ έτσι, δε θα της πως εγώ να γίνει, αυτό λέω τόση ώρα. 

Ίσως κάτι δεν έγραψα καλά στο αρχικό post, αλλά δε ξέρω πως να το πω αλλιώς.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ε όχι ρε τόσο. Λέω υγεία. Το κάτω όριο του υγιές βάρους είναι πάλι υγεία. Ξαναλέω άσε την περίπτωση που πέτυχα. Έγινε 47 μετά, μια χαρά ήταν :)
> 
> Το θέμα μου είναι όταν η άλλη είναι ΗΔΗ έτσι, δε θα της πως εγώ να γίνει, αυτό λέω τόση ώρα. 
> 
> Ίσως κάτι δεν έγραψα καλά στο αρχικό post, αλλά δε ξέρω πως να το πω αλλιώς.


Εσυ ειπες οτι σου αρέσουν τα κόκαλα...

----------


## george1520

Εμένα περισσοτερο με προβληματίζει αυτο εδω:
*Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι συνήθως αυτές τις κοπέλες, τις έχουν πείσει ότι πρέπει να πάρουν κιλά, οπότε πρώτον δε με πιστεύουν όταν λέω έτσι μου αρέσεις και δεύτερον ΔΕ θέλω να πάρουν κιλά :)*

Και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο! Πολύ εγωιστική συμπεριφορά. Αλλά είναι μια αρχή ότι το συζητάς. Θυμάσαι να σου έκαναν κριτική για το σώμα σου; Απο κάπου πρέπει να αρχίζει ολο αυτο. Και μια απορία, αυτή που θες να είναι μαζί σου, θες να είναι επειδή διατηρείς το σώμα που αυτή θέλει ή επειδή σε θέλει γι αυτο που πραγματικά είσαι; Για άλλαξε την πλευρά του νομίσματος και μπες στην θέση της κοπέλας (της κάθε κοπέλας) που εσύ απέρριψες γιατί δεν ήταν κόκκαλο ή επειδή ήταν συνεχώς αγχωμένη μήπως ξαφνικά έχει το φυσιολογικό σωματότυπο. Γιατί το κόκκαλο δεν είναι φυσιολογικό!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εμένα περισσοτερο με προβληματίζει αυτο εδω:
> *Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι συνήθως αυτές τις κοπέλες, τις έχουν πείσει ότι πρέπει να πάρουν κιλά, οπότε πρώτον δε με πιστεύουν όταν λέω έτσι μου αρέσεις και δεύτερον ΔΕ θέλω να πάρουν κιλά :)*
> 
> Και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο! Πολύ εγωιστική συμπεριφορά. Αλλά είναι μια αρχή ότι το συζητάς. Θυμάσαι να σου έκαναν κριτική για το σώμα σου; Απο κάπου πρέπει να αρχίζει ολο αυτο. Και μια απορία, αυτή που θες να είναι μαζί σου, θες να είναι επειδή διατηρείς το σώμα που αυτή θέλει ή επειδή σε θέλει γι αυτο που πραγματικά είσαι; Για άλλαξε την πλευρά του νομίσματος και μπες στην θέση της κοπέλας (της κάθε κοπέλας) που εσύ απέρριψες γιατί δεν ήταν κόκκαλο ή επειδή ήταν συνεχώς αγχωμένη μήπως ξαφνικά έχει το φυσιολογικό σωματότυπο. Γιατί το κόκκαλο δεν είναι φυσιολογικό!


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με οσα ειπες. Με κάλυψες

----------


## Georgewww

> Εμένα περισσοτερο με προβληματίζει αυτο εδω:
> *Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι συνήθως αυτές τις κοπέλες, τις έχουν πείσει ότι πρέπει να πάρουν κιλά, οπότε πρώτον δε με πιστεύουν όταν λέω έτσι μου αρέσεις και δεύτερον ΔΕ θέλω να πάρουν κιλά :)*
> 
> Και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο! Πολύ εγωιστική συμπεριφορά. Αλλά είναι μια αρχή ότι το συζητάς. Θυμάσαι να σου έκαναν κριτική για το σώμα σου; Απο κάπου πρέπει να αρχίζει ολο αυτο. Και μια απορία, αυτή που θες να είναι μαζί σου, θες να είναι επειδή διατηρείς το σώμα που αυτή θέλει ή επειδή σε θέλει γι αυτο που πραγματικά είσαι; Για άλλαξε την πλευρά του νομίσματος και μπες στην θέση της κοπέλας (της κάθε κοπέλας) που εσύ απέρριψες γιατί δεν ήταν κόκκαλο ή επειδή ήταν συνεχώς αγχωμένη μήπως ξαφνικά έχει το φυσιολογικό σωματότυπο. Γιατί το κόκκαλο δεν είναι φυσιολογικό!


Μα το να μείνει η άλλη έτσι όπως είναι , δεν είναι εγωιστικό! Αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό λες?

Αλλάζω το νόμισμα και το δέχομαι αδερφέ μου. Να μείνω ακριβώς όπως ειμαι. Και μάλιστα θα ήμουν διατεθειμένος να κάνω και το παραπάνω εγώ, δηλαδή να γίνω αυτό που θέλει, αν πχ πει μαρεσει να είναι ο άλλος φέτες, οπότε σε θέλω μου αρέσεις σαν άνθρωπος αλλά έχω κολλημα γίνε φέτες, .... Θα το κάνω με χαρά :) άρα μου κάνει το σεναριο :) 

Δεν είπα ότι την απερριψα κάποια που δεν ήταν κόκκαλο. 

ΥΓ το κόκαλο είναι σχετικό. Είπα κάτω όριο υγιούς βάρους και δεύτερον το κόκκαλο μερικές φορές φαίνεται σε κάποιες που έχουν μεγάλο σκελετό, χωρίς να είναι υπερβολικά αδύνατες.

----------


## george1520

Ποιος ορίζει το υγιές βάρος; Το μάτι; 

Ναι θα σου τραβήξει το ενδιαφέρον μια κοπέλα επειδή έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά που σε ενδιαφέρουν. Την διάλεξες και φεύγεις απο το περιτύλιγμα και αρχίζεις και γνωρίζεις τον εσωτερικό της κόσμο. Δεν λέω ότι μόλις κάνετε σχέση να αρχίσει να τρώει και να γίνει χοντρή και να μην περιποιείται τον εαυτό της. Αλλά είναι τρελό να μετράει της μπουκκές της γιατί δεν θα αρέσει σε σένα αν βάλει λίγα κιλά και γίνει φυσιολογική. Πόσο μάλλον να έχει και δυο μάτια να την σκανάρουν κάθε φορά που συναντιέστε.. Πρέπει λίγο να σεβόμαστε τους άλλους. Κανένας δεν είναι κτήμα κανενός! Να πεις την γνώμη σου όταν θα δεις ότι ξεφεύγει (επειδή έβαλε αρκετά κιλά ή επειδη έχασε) και αυτό για θέμα υγείας.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ποιος ορίζει το υγιές βάρος; Το μάτι; 
> 
> Ναι θα σου τραβήξει το ενδιαφέρον μια κοπέλα επειδή έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά που σε ενδιαφέρουν. Την διάλεξες και φεύγεις απο το περιτύλιγμα και αρχίζεις και γνωρίζεις τον εσωτερικό της κόσμο. Δεν λέω ότι μόλις κάνετε σχέση να αρχίσει να τρώει και να γίνει χοντρή και να μην περιποιείται τον εαυτό της. Αλλά είναι τρελό να μετράει της μπουκκές της γιατί δεν θα αρέσει σε σένα αν βάλει λίγα κιλά και γίνει φυσιολογική. Πόσο μάλλον να έχει και δυο μάτια να την σκανάρουν κάθε φορά που συναντιέστε.. Πρέπει λίγο να σεβόμαστε τους άλλους. Κανένας δεν είναι κτήμα κανενός! Να πεις την γνώμη σου όταν θα δεις ότι ξεφεύγει (επειδή έβαλε αρκετά κιλά ή επειδη έχασε) και αυτό για θέμα υγείας.


Εδω θα συμφωνήσω και θα πω ότι και μενα ο συντροφος μου αδυνάτησε και παρότι δε μου αρεσε δε τον έφερα ποτε σε δύσκολη θέση ουτε του ειπα κατι. Θα του έλεγα μονο αν έχανε και αλλα γιατί θα ήταν σημαντικό για την υγεία του. Οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι μονο μια εικόνα και ενα σωμα. Έχουν ψυχή και αισθηματα και πρέπει να είμαστε πολυ προσεκτικοί στο πως χειριζόμαστε καταστάσεις γιατί ειναι κριμα να δημιουργήσουμε κόμπλεξ απο το πουθενα

----------


## Georgewww

Ρε παιδιά δε διαβάσατε τι γράφω ? Τεσπα ασ τα ξανά πω. 

Πρώτον υγιές βάρος πάντα με βάση την ιατρική (το θεώρησα αυτονόητο και δε το έγραψα, συγνώμη). 

Το θέμα είναι ΠΩΣ θα το κάνω αυτό που λέμε όλοι τόση ώρα. Δηλαδή ΠΩΣ δεν θα αισθάνεται δυο μάτια να την ζυγίζουν όπως σωστά λες, ΑΛΛΑ ταυτόχρονα θα μπορώ να της κάνω γνωστό ότι μου αρέσει στα κιλά που είναι τώρα. Γιατί έχω κι εγώ ως άνθρωπος τα δικά μου (ασ πούμε) φετίχ. 

Να μην πληγωθεί να μην αγχωθει να μην κτλ αυτό λέω και στο θέμα, αυτό είναι το ζήτημα , το ΠΩΣ. :) 

Ελπίζω τώρα να έγινα κατανοητός ;)

το λεπτό εκείνο χειρισμό αναζητώ.

----------


## george1520

Εσύ θες να περάσεις στην κοπέλα ότι αυτο που είναι τωρα (το κόκκαλο ) είναι αυτό που σαρέσει, θες να το διατηρήσει χωρίς όμως να αγχώνεται και να μην χρειάζεται και εσύ να την σκανάρεις συνέχεια.

Το πιο σωστό και λογικό θα ήταν *να θες να σταματήσεις να δίνεις τόση σημασία στο σώμα του άλλου*, να το σέβεσαι και έτσι θα είσαι και εσύ ήρεμος όπως και η κοπέλα που είναι δίπλα σου.

----------


## Georgewww

> Εδω θα συμφωνήσω και θα πω ότι και μενα ο συντροφος μου αδυνάτησε και παρότι δε μου αρεσε δε τον έφερα ποτε σε δύσκολη θέση ουτε του ειπα κατι. Θα του έλεγα μονο αν έχανε και αλλα γιατί θα ήταν σημαντικό για την υγεία του. Οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι μονο μια εικόνα και ενα σωμα. Έχουν ψυχή και αισθηματα και πρέπει να είμαστε πολυ προσεκτικοί στο πως χειριζόμαστε καταστάσεις γιατί ειναι κριμα να δημιουργήσουμε κόμπλεξ απο το πουθενα


Ναι αλλά δε σου άρεσε λες, δε πρέπει για λόγους ειλικρίνειας ( δε ξέρω αν είναι ελάττωμα αλλά είμαι πολύ ειλικρινής, αλλά με ευγένεια) να το πεις? Κάπως ? Εεε το πώς ψάχνω :)

Δε μπορώ να μη το πω, το θεωρώ αδικία, πρέπει να ξέρει την αλήθεια η σύντροφος , έτσι είμαι, αλλά πρέπει να βρω τρόπο γιατί τα κιλά είναι λεπτό σημείο για τις γυναίκες. Αυτό συζητάμε ;)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ναι αλλά δε σου άρεσε λες, δε πρέπει για λόγους ειλικρίνειας ( δε ξέρω αν είναι ελάττωμα αλλά είμαι πολύ ειλικρινής, αλλά με ευγένεια) να το πεις? Κάπως ? Εεε το πώς ψάχνω :)
> 
> Δε μπορώ να μη το πω, το θεωρώ αδικία, πρέπει να ξέρει την αλήθεια η σύντροφος , έτσι είμαι, αλλά πρέπει να βρω τρόπο γιατί τα κιλά είναι λεπτό σημείο για τις γυναίκες. Αυτό συζητάμε ;)


Οχι δε θεωρώ οτι πρπει να το πω.. Οι άνθρωποι αλλάζουν και ειναι λογικό. Και εγω μπορεί να παρω ή να χασω δε 8α ηθελα να μου πει κατι. Τωρα αν φτάσει σε σημείο επικίνδυνο εννοείται θα τοθ κάνω κουβέντα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εσυ είσαι 52 κιλά με ύψος γύρω στο 1.60-165 αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Πολύ φυσιολογικό μου ακούγεται.
> Ο τύπος ανέφερε παράδειγμα με 42 κιλά και ύψος 1.70. αυτό δεν είναι θέμα σκαριού, είναι στα πρόθυρα της νευρικής ανορεξίας αν δεν είναι ήδη εκεί.


Μέχρι πριν 2 χρόνια ήμουν 43 44 45 κιλά εκεί κυμαινομουν με υψος 1.60.
Πότε δεν είχα θέμα ανορεξίας έτρωγα κανονικά ούτε κάποιος γιατρός μου είχε πει ότι έχω κάποιο θέμα μέχρι τότε. Το μόνο θέμα που είχα ήταν άγχος και δεν με αφήνε να φτάσω τα κιλα που ήθελα. Γιατί εμένα μου αρέσει τώρα που είμαι 49-50 κιλά. 
Αλλά δεν ήμουν άρρωστη τότε.μη μπερδευουμε την ανορεξία με αυτό. Η ανορεξια είναι ασθενεια.το να είναι κάποιος λιπαβαρης όμως δεν τον οδηγει αυτό στην ανορεξια.πιστεύω και ο θεματοθετης αν ήταν με μια που ήταν 35 κιλά και της έλεγε είσαι ωραία μου αρεσεις ε τότε ναι έχει θέμα και πρέπει να το κοιταξει.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γεια σου φιλε μου, 1000 συγνωμη που δεν απάντησα (αυτο εννοεις παρακατω ως σχολιο που δεν απάντησε ε?) αλλα χαθηκα στην ροή :)
> 
> Δεν ειναι τοσο οτι δε θέλω όσο το οτι δε με απασχολεί. Μην ακους τους αλλους που λενε οτι θελω κουτση στραβη κτλ .. λεω οτι δε με πειραζει ειδικα σε σύγκριση με το πάχος.
> Και αυτά τα άτομα μιλανε στην ουσία υποτιμητικά για τις κοπέλες αυτές που μπορει να είναι είτε κουτσές είτε τυφλες ή οτιδήποτε, οποτε ΟΧΙ δε με πειραζει αν η αλλη ειναι πχ σε αναπηρικό καροτσάκι, ή δε βλεπει, το ίδιο θα την αγαπαω αλλα και το ιδιο θα μου αρεσει, τους απαντάω, πιο πολυ θα με χαλούσε αν έβαζε απο αμέλεια-αδιαφορία 10 κιλά. 
> 
> Ναι αν αυτη που μου αρεσει πχ η Kate Beckinsale (ας βαλω μια celebrity γιατι δεν εχουμε κοινη γνωστή) βγει οπως η εικονιζομενη που έστειλες... δε με πειραζει. Δε κανει διαφορά.
> 
> :)


Δηλαδή αν κάποια ήταν περιποιημένη,ντυμένη ωραία,θηλυκά και στα κιλά που ήθελες(αν και πιστεύω οτι π.χ τα 42 κιλά με ύψος 1,70 είναι πολυ λίγα),δεν θα την ήθελες;

----------


## Georgewww

> Αφού δεν το κατάλαβες ακόμα ας κάνω μια προσπάθεια.
> Αν κάποιος γουστάρει τις χοντρές είναι δικαίωμα του όπως και σένα είναι δικαιώμα σου να γουστάρεις τις αδύνατες.
> Αν κάποιος βρει μια με παραπάνω κιλά και την γουστάρει αλλά στην πορεία της σχέσης αυτή αποφασίσει ή τύχει ή συμβεί να αδυνατίσει και ο τύπος πάει και της πει : α εγώ σε ήθελα παχουλή, μου άρεσες όπως ήσουν πριν, σε αγαπάω και πάλι αλλά θα σε βοηθήσω να ξαναπάρεις τα κιλά σου γιατί μου τρέχανε τα σάλια με τα λιπάκια σου πριν" τότε ο τύπος είναι για μπάτσες.
> 
> Γιατί 1. δείχνει πως δεν είχε απλά μια προτίμηση στις παχουλές αλλά ΚΟΛΛΗΜΑ το οποίο θέλει ψυχολόγο
> 2. Γιατί δείχνει πόσο τρομερά επιφανειακός είναι που μετά από χρόνια σχέσης και αγάπης υποτίθεται μετράει ακόμα κιλά αντί για τον άνθρωπο
> 
> 3. γιατί δείχνει πόσο χειριστικός και πονηρός είναι και προσπαθεί να της επιβάλει αυτό που ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ θέλει χωρίς να σέβεται αυτό που η ίδια θέλει για τον εαυτό της.
> 
> Αν δεν κατάλαβες ούτε τώρα, είναι ανίατη η κατάσταση σου.


Α άρα είναι επιφανειακός κάποιος που μετά από χρόνια στη σχέση του δίνει ακόμα σημασία στα κιλά, θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να μπορούν να αφεθούν και οι δύο αφού δέσανε τον γάιδαρο ε? Μπαααα διαφωνούμε. Τέλος. Αν όποιος γουστάρει κάτι που δε γουστάρει η πλειοψηφία είναι για ψυχίατρο ... Καηκαμε. Χαχα

----------


## Georgewww

> Μέχρι πριν 2 χρόνια ήμουν 43 44 45 κιλά εκεί κυμαινομουν με υψος 1.60.
> Πότε δεν είχα θέμα ανορεξίας έτρωγα κανονικά ούτε κάποιος γιατρός μου είχε πει ότι έχω κάποιο θέμα μέχρι τότε. Το μόνο θέμα που είχα ήταν άγχος και δεν με αφήνε να φτάσω τα κιλα που ήθελα. Γιατί εμένα μου αρέσει τώρα που είμαι 49-50 κιλά. 
> Αλλά δεν ήμουν άρρωστη τότε.μη μπερδευουμε την ανορεξία με αυτό. Η ανορεξια είναι ασθενεια.το να είναι κάποιος λιπαβαρης όμως δεν τον οδηγει αυτό στην ανορεξια.πιστεύω και ο θεματοθετης αν ήταν με μια που ήταν 35 κιλά και της έλεγε είσαι ωραία μου αρεσεις ε τότε ναι έχει θέμα και πρέπει να το κοιταξει.


Πάλι με καλύψεις. Σωστά Αποστολία. Χαίρομαι που τουλάχιστον αυτή που συμφωνώ είναι και αυτή που είχε την εμπειρία, γιατί μιλάς με βάση αυτήν και φαίνεται. 

:)

----------


## Georgewww

> Δηλαδή αν κάποια ήταν περιποιημένη,ντυμένη ωραία,θηλυκά και στα κιλά που ήθελες(αν και πιστεύω οτι π.χ τα 42 κιλά με ύψος 1,70 είναι πολυ λίγα),δεν θα την ήθελες;


Πάμε πάλι. Τα κιλά και το ύψος αυτά είναι κάποια που τα είχα, όχι τα νούμερα που θέλω , δυστυχώς κάπως έτσι παρουσιάστηκε - διαστρεβλώσεις! 
Γράφω και στο θέμα ότι αν ήταν η άλλη κανονική ΔΕΝ θα της έλεγα να χάσει. 

Στο ερώτημα τώρα. Δε λέω δεν την θέλω, που το γράφω αυτό???? Λέω δεν έχει σημασία, δε κάνει διάφορα, θα δω την κοπέλα πίσω από το μεικαπ πίσω από το μοντέρνο φόρεμα, κτλ. Οπότε δεν αλλάζει κάτι είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς.

----------


## elisabet

> Μέχρι πριν 2 χρόνια ήμουν 43 44 45 κιλά εκεί κυμαινομουν με υψος 1.60.
> Πότε δεν είχα θέμα ανορεξίας έτρωγα κανονικά ούτε κάποιος γιατρός μου είχε πει ότι έχω κάποιο θέμα μέχρι τότε. Το μόνο θέμα που είχα ήταν άγχος και δεν με αφήνε να φτάσω τα κιλα που ήθελα. Γιατί εμένα μου αρέσει τώρα που είμαι 49-50 κιλά. 
> Αλλά δεν ήμουν άρρωστη τότε.μη μπερδευουμε την ανορεξία με αυτό. Η ανορεξια είναι ασθενεια.το να είναι κάποιος λιπαβαρης όμως δεν τον οδηγει αυτό στην ανορεξια.πιστεύω και ο θεματοθετης αν ήταν με μια που ήταν 35 κιλά και της έλεγε είσαι ωραία μου αρεσεις ε τότε ναι έχει θέμα και πρέπει να το κοιταξει.


Πάλι μου συγκρίνεις διαφορετικά. Ήσουν στα 43, 44 κιλά με ύψος 1.60, όχι με ύψος 1.70 και 42 κιλά. Έχει τεράστια διαφορά. 
Και παλι η ίδια λες πως τότε δεν μπροούσες να βάλεις κιλά γιατί είχες κατάθλιψη, άρρωστη ήσουν Αποστολία, δεν ήταν αυτό το ιδανικό σου βάρος, μπορεί να μην είχες νευρική ανορεξία, αλλά και πάλι καλά δεν ήσουν γιαυτό δεν έβαζες κιλά.

----------


## elisabet

> Πάμε πάλι. Τα κιλά και το ύψος αυτά είναι κάποια που τα είχα, όχι τα νούμερα που θέλω , δυστυχώς κάπως έτσι παρουσιάστηκε - διαστρεβλώσεις! 
> Γράφω και στο θέμα ότι αν ήταν η άλλη κανονική ΔΕΝ θα της έλεγα να χάσει. 
> 
> Στο ερώτημα τώρα. Δε λέω δεν την θέλω, που το γράφω αυτό???? Λέω δεν έχει σημασία, δε κάνει διάφορα, θα δω την κοπέλα πίσω από το μεικαπ πίσω από το μοντέρνο φόρεμα, κτλ. Οπότε δεν αλλάζει κάτι είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς.


Σε άλλο θέμα έχεις γράψει πως δεν ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ αυτά, μεικαπ, τακούνια , μαλλί στην τρίχα κτλ. Θες να ψάξω να το βρω;;;
Έλεγες συγκεκριμένα πως θες την γυναίκα απλή, όσο πιο απλή γίνεται απλά να μην έχει τρίχες.
Σαν παιδί δηλαδή.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πάλι μου συγκρίνεις διαφορετικά. Ήσουν στα 43, 44 κιλά με ύψος 1.60, όχι με ύψος 1.70 και 42 κιλά. Έχει τεράστια διαφορά. 
> Και παλι η ίδια λες πως τότε δεν μπροούσες να βάλεις κιλά γιατί είχες κατάθλιψη, άρρωστη ήσουν Αποστολία, δεν ήταν αυτό το ιδανικό σου βάρος, μπορεί να μην είχες νευρική ανορεξία, αλλά και πάλι καλά δεν ήσουν γιαυτό δεν έβαζες κιλά.


Κατάθλιψη δεν είχα είχα άγχος.όταν είχα καταθλιψη είχα φτάσει 39
Το εγραψα και πιο πάνω όταν είσαι λιπαβαρης θα έχεις κάποια θέμα σίγουρα αλλά δεν κρύβεται πάντα η ανορεξια από πίσω. Ίσως είναι κάτι πιο απλό. 
Γι αυτό ρώτησα και τον gewrgeww αν ήταν κάποια λεπτή με θέματα πχ καταθλιψη η άγχος θα μπορούσε να κάνει σχέση μαζί της?

----------


## Georgewww

> Πάλι μου συγκρίνεις διαφορετικά. Ήσουν στα 43, 44 κιλά με ύψος 1.60, όχι με ύψος 1.70 και 42 κιλά. Έχει τεράστια διαφορά. 
> Και παλι η ίδια λες πως τότε δεν μπροούσες να βάλεις κιλά γιατί είχες κατάθλιψη, άρρωστη ήσουν Αποστολία, δεν ήταν αυτό το ιδανικό σου βάρος, μπορεί να μην είχες νευρική ανορεξία, αλλά και πάλι καλά δεν ήσουν γιαυτό δεν έβαζες κιλά.


1.70 42 ήταν λίγα και ξαναλέω, το είπα και πριν, την βοήθησα να πάει 45 που ήταν συνήθως. Αυτή ήταν μια που είχα σχέση, δεν είναι νούμερα που ψάχνω κτλ. Μετά έγινε 50 πάλι σούπερ ήταν. 

Αποστολία νομίζω ότι 45 παλι αστέρι ήσουν. Δε το θεωρώ άρρωστο. Αλλά αν σε γνώριζα 45 και πήγαινες 55 , .. θα το είχα ήδη αναφέρει από τα 50 ότι δε θέλω να πας πιο πάνω

----------


## Georgewww

> Κατάθλιψη δεν είχα είχα άγχος.όταν είχα καταθλιψη είχα φτάσει 39
> Το εγραψα και πιο πάνω όταν είσαι λιπαβαρης θα έχεις κάποια θέμα σίγουρα αλλά δεν κρύβεται πάντα η ανορεξια από πίσω. Ίσως είναι κάτι πιο απλό. 
> Γι αυτό ρώτησα και τον gewrgeww αν ήταν κάποια λεπτή με θέματα πχ καταθλιψη η άγχος θα μπορούσε να κάνει σχέση μαζί της?


Ε φυσικά και θα μπορούσα. Αν ταιριάζουμε λες να με εμποδίζει αυτό? Ίσα ίσα θα χαρώ να βοηθήσω, να βάλω ένα λιθαράκι όπως μπορώ στη λύση του προβλήματος. Φυσικά θα έκανα και το κάτι παραπάνω μέχρι να γίνει εντελώς καλά :)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σε άλλο θέμα έχεις γράψει πως δεν ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ αυτά, μεικαπ, τακούνια , μαλλί στην τρίχα κτλ. Θες να ψάξω να το βρω;;;
> Έλεγες συγκεκριμένα πως θες την γυναίκα απλή, όσο πιο απλή γίνεται απλά να μην έχει τρίχες.
> Σαν παιδί δηλαδή.


Αυτό εδώ λες?




> Όχι δεν ισχύει , sorry αλλά στα 35 μου έχω δει αλλά πράματα, φυσικά και τις προσέχω αυτές τις λίγες και με ενθουσιάζουν αλλά είναι λίγες και συνήθως είναι μικρές , αν είναι 28-35 και λίγο όμορφη να τα μακιγιάζ και τα μαλλιά και ρούχα κτλ τσίρκο , ίσως αρέσουν έτσι στους άλλους , γι'αυτό το κάνουν. 
> 
> Όταν ήμουν πιο μικρός 23 βρήκα μια 18 γυαλακια σηδερακια απλότητα φανταστική, ε στα 23 της που χωρίσαμε , φακοί επαφής μαλλια τσαντάκια κτλ πάει η απλότητα :( 
> 
> Γι'αυτό λέω, όταν είσαι ή ψάχνεις κάτι σπάνιο, λογικό είναι να πρέπει να ψάξεις πιο πολύ ... αλλά στο τέλος αξίζει νομίζω. 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Georgewww

> Σε άλλο θέμα έχεις γράψει πως δεν ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ αυτά, μεικαπ, τακούνια , μαλλί στην τρίχα κτλ. Θες να ψάξω να το βρω;;;
> Έλεγες συγκεκριμένα πως θες την γυναίκα απλή, όσο πιο απλή γίνεται απλά να μην έχει τρίχες.
> Σαν παιδί δηλαδή.


Έχω πει και ότι προτιμω τις πολύ λευκές κτλ ο φίλος μας δε με ρώτησε τι προτιμώ αλλά αν θα τα έφτιαχνα μαζί της. Ναι προτιμώ αν δεν έχει πχ μεικαπ , αλλά δε θα την απορρίψω ούτε θα παίξει ρόλο αν φοράει. Ξεκάθαρο ?

----------


## Georgewww

> Αυτό εδώ λες?


Ακριβώς. Πολύ σωστά. Και όχι μόνο , και σε άλλα post. Προτιμώ την απλότητα όπως και πολλές άλλες προτιμήσεις αλλά μικρή αξία έχουν μπροστά στο παρόν θέμα. Φυσικά δεν θα απέρριπτα την κοπέλα με βάση αυτά, απλά μου αρέσουν ως χαρακτηριστικά, άλλο το ένα άλλο τι άλλο. Άλλωστε λογικό, αφού δήλωσα πριν λίγο ότι ...Μόδα σε μισώ :)

----------


## Georgewww

> Σε άλλο θέμα έχεις γράψει πως δεν ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ αυτά, μεικαπ, τακούνια , μαλλί στην τρίχα κτλ. Θες να ψάξω να το βρω;;;
> Έλεγες συγκεκριμένα πως θες την γυναίκα απλή, όσο πιο απλή γίνεται απλά να μην έχει τρίχες.
> Σαν παιδί δηλαδή.


Lol Μια ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ που δε φοράει τακούνια και λατέρνα ... Και δεν έχει τρίχες στα πόδια δε λέγεται παιδί. OMG

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ακριβώς. Πολύ σωστά. Και όχι μόνο , και σε άλλα post. Προτιμώ την απλότητα όπως και πολλές άλλες προτιμήσεις αλλά μικρή αξία έχουν μπροστά στο παρόν θέμα. Φυσικά δεν θα απέρριπτα την κοπέλα με βάση αυτά, απλά μου αρέσουν ως χαρακτηριστικά, άλλο το ένα άλλο τι άλλο. Άλλωστε λογικό, αφού δήλωσα πριν λίγο ότι ...Μόδα σε μισώ :)


Let me explain you my thoughts.
Πάνω σε αυτό το σχόλιο όμως.
Το να περιποιείται κάποιος την εικόνα του,δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει τάσεις ντίβας ή φέρεται σαν ψώνιο κλπ.
Ισα ίσα η περίποιηση είναι κάτι καλό.
Οπως επίσης το ότι κάποιος/κάποια με σιδεράκια,γυαλάκια,η φανταστική απλότητα όπως είπες εσύ,δεν σημαίνει πως είναι ότι καλύτερο και θα σου βγει κελεπούρι ως σύντροφος.Το ότι σε ελκύει ομως το ''αφημένο'' είναι κάπως...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ειναι πολλά τα σχόλια για να τα διαβάσω ολα αλλα η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα γούστα σου είναι ανθυγιεινά και επικίνδυνα και ναι θα δημιουργήσεις κόμπλεξ αν σε μια κοπελα θίξεις τα κιλα της... Σκέψου πολύ σοβαρά οτι σου έχουν πει

----------


## elisabet

> Αυτό εδώ λες?


Μπραβο βρε γουαι
Τα χει πει σε πολλά σημεία βέβαια, φροντίζει πάντα να ενημερώνει διακριτικά τα μέλη για τα γούστα του στις γυναίκες σε κάθε θέμα άσχετο ή σχετικό.
Στο συγκεκριμένο που βρήκες πάντως λέει πως τα χαρακτηριστικά που του αρέσουν και τον ενθουσιάζουν τα έχουν λίγες και ΜΙΚΡΕΣ !!! χαχαχα δεν το θυμόμουν αυτό.

----------


## Georgewww

> Let me explain you my thoughts.
> Πάνω σε αυτό το σχόλιο όμως.
> Το να περιποιείται κάποιος την εικόνα του,δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει τάσεις ντίβας ή φέρεται σαν ψώνιο κλπ.
> Ισα ίσα η περίποιηση είναι κάτι καλό.
> Οπως επίσης το ότι κάποιος/κάποια με σιδεράκια,γυαλάκια,η φανταστική απλότητα όπως είπες εσύ,είναι ότι καλύτερο και θα σου βγει κελεπούρι ως σύντροφος.Το ότι σε ελκύει ομως το ''αφημένο'' είναι κάπως...


Στο σχόλιο που έκανα τόνισα την υπερβολή. Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες αλλά το περιποιείται είναι λίγο αόριστο. Η υπερβολή ναι με χαλάει. Τα υπόλοιπα δε κάνουν διάφορα. Δηλαδή εσένα κάνει τόση διαφορά αν κάποια φοράει σκουλαρίκια? Μπορεί να πεις αχ τι ωραία σκουλαρίκια, θα της την πέσω αλλιως θα μου ήταν αδιάφορη. Αυτό θέλω να πω.

----------


## Georgewww

> Μπραβο βρε γουαι
> Τα χει πει σε πολλά σημεία βέβαια, φροντίζει πάντα να ενημερώνει διακριτικά τα μέλη για τα γούστα του στις γυναίκες σε κάθε θέμα άσχετο ή σχετικό.
> Στο συγκεκριμένο που βρήκες πάντως λέει πως τα χαρακτηριστικά που του αρέσουν και τον ενθουσιάζουν τα έχουν λίγες και ΜΙΚΡΕΣ !!! χαχαχα δεν το θυμόμουν αυτό.


Ναι λέω ότι μου αρέσει η απλότητα αλλά δυστυχώς την έχουν οι μικρές συνήθως που δεν με ενδιαφέρουν και αυτό φαίνεται από το thread που έκανα πριν πολύ καιρό που λέω 30+ γυναίκες καθώς μικρότερες δε ψήνομαι. 

Τι πάει να πει εκείνο το thread το ξεχάσαμε? Ααα ότι μας συμφέρει μόνο,? Χαχαχα

----------


## Αποστολια

> 1.70 42 ήταν λίγα και ξαναλέω, το είπα και πριν, την βοήθησα να πάει 45 που ήταν συνήθως. Αυτή ήταν μια που είχα σχέση, δεν είναι νούμερα που ψάχνω κτλ. Μετά έγινε 50 πάλι σούπερ ήταν. 
> 
> Αποστολία νομίζω ότι 45 παλι αστέρι ήσουν. Δε το θεωρώ άρρωστο. Αλλά αν σε γνώριζα 45 και πήγαινες 55 , .. θα το είχα ήδη αναφέρει από τα 50 ότι δε θέλω να πας πιο πάνω


Στα 39 είπα ήμουν αρρωστη στα 45 απλά ήμουν αδύνατη αρκετά. Στα 50 με ύψος 1.60 και παλι λεπτή είμαι λεπτά πόδια λεπτά χέρια λεπτή μεση οπότε θεωρώ είμαι Οκ κανονικη.
Τώρα ένας άνθρωπος που ειναι άρρωστος είναι πολύ δύσκολο να συμβιωσει με κάποιον άλλον. Το ξέρω γιατί το έζησα κι αυτό ευτυχώς είχα τον φίλο μου που μου σταθηκε πολύ. Αλλά αν ήσουν με κάποια αρρωστη πχ με κάποια καταθλιπτικη είμαι σίγουρη πως θα δυσκολευοσουν πολύ μαζί της και θα έλεγες λίγες φορές να είναι κανονική η με παραπάνω κιλάκια παρα να τραβάς αυτό το μαρτύριο. Γιατί είναι πραγματικά μαρτυριο για κάποιον υγιη.

----------


## Georgewww

> Ειναι πολλά τα σχόλια για να τα διαβάσω ολα αλλα η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα γούστα σου είναι ανθυγιεινά και επικίνδυνα και ναι θα δημιουργήσεις κόμπλεξ αν σε μια κοπελα θίξεις τα κιλα της... Σκέψου πολύ σοβαρά οτι σου έχουν πει


Ανθυγιεινό το να έχει η άλλη χαμηλό υγείες βάρος? Εδώ όλοι οι γιατροί το λένε. Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά ότι μου έχει πει η Αποστολία όντως :) 

Τεσπα. Μη το κουράζουμε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ανθυγιεινό το να έχει η άλλη χαμηλό υγείες βάρος? Εδώ όλοι οι γιατροί το λένε. Σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά ότι μου έχει πει η Αποστολία όντως :) 
> 
> Τεσπα. Μη το κουράζουμε.


Το να φαίνονται κόκαλα οπως εχεις χιλιοπει νσι ειναι ανθυγιεινο. Γιατί δε το δέχεσαι; εμεις σου απαντάμε σύμφωνα με οσα έχεις πει εσυ δε τα βγάζουμε απο το κεφάλι μας

----------


## Georgewww

> Στα 39 είπα ήμουν αρρωστη στα 45 απλά ήμουν αδύνατη αρκετά. Στα 50 με ύψος 1.60 και παλι λεπτή είμαι λεπτά πόδια λεπτά χέρια λεπτή μεση οπότε θεωρώ είμαι Οκ κανονικη.
> Τώρα ένας άνθρωπος που ειναι άρρωστος είμαι πολύ δύσκολο να συμβιωσει με κάποιον άλλον. Το ξέρω γιατί το έζησα κι αυτό ευτυχώς είχα τον φίλο μου που μου σταθηκε πολύ. Αλλά αν ήσουν με κάποια αρρωστη πχ με κάποια καταθλιπτικη είμαι σίγουρη πως θα δυσκολευοσουν πολύ μαζί της και θα έλεγες λίγες φορές να είναι κανονική η με παραπάνω κιλάκια παρα να τραβάς αυτό το μαρτύριο. Γιατί είναι πραγματικά μαρτυριο για κάποιον υγιη.


Βρε μακάρι να είναι υγιείς φυσικά. Αλλά αν είχε θέμα και ήταν η γυναίκα της ζωής μου, δε θα την εγκατέλειπα. Αυτό λέω. Θα την στήριζα. Φυσικά θα κάναμε ότι έλεγε ο γιατρός.

----------


## elisabet

> Ναι λέω ότι μου αρέσει η απλότητα αλλά δυστυχώς την έχουν οι μικρές συνήθως που δεν με ενδιαφέρουν και αυτό φαίνεται από το thread που έκανα πριν πολύ καιρό που λέω 30+ γυναίκες καθώς μικρότερες δε ψήνομαι. 
> 
> Τι πάει να πει εκείνο το thread το ξεχάσαμε? Ααα ότι μας συμφέρει μόνο,? Χαχαχα


Ναι αλλά οι μικρές έχουν αυτά που σε ενθουσιάζουν, αυτό λες. Μπορεί να μην τις επιλέγεις, και γιαυτό δυσκολεύεσαι να βρεις σύντροφο στην ηλικία σου γιατί προφανώς καμιά ή ελάχιστες 30+ έχουν τα χαρακτηριστικά που ΕΣΕΝΑ σε ενθουσιάζουν....γιατί πολύ απλά αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά δεν είναι γυναικεία, είναι σχεδόν παιδικά.

----------


## Georgewww

> Το να φαίνονται κόκαλα οπως εχεις χιλιοπει νσι ειναι ανθυγιεινο. Γιατί δε το δέχεσαι; εμεις σου απαντάμε σύμφωνα με οσα έχεις πει εσυ δε τα βγάζουμε απο το κεφάλι μας


Διαφωνούμε απλά. Τα κόκαλα δεν είναι ανθυγιεινό να φαίνονται, έχω δώσει και σημεία που συμβαίνει και στο κανονικό βάρος. 

Πλατη
https://images.app.goo.gl/mvrYw56EcKFE9vYN6

Collarbone 
https://images.app.goo.gl/GwPBfdHbq6cfttG26

Μερικά παραδείγματα. Είναι θέμα σκελετού.

----------


## Αποστολια

Βρε κορίτσια ηρέμηστε λίγο.μια κοπέλα 50 κιλά είναι λεπτή και ναι φαίνονται τα κόκκαλας της χωρίς να είναι άρρωστη. 
Και ναι υπάρχουν 30 χρόνων και βάλε λεπτές όπως τις θέλεις ο gewrgeww. 
Γιατί σας κάνει τόση εντύπωση και θεωρείται ότι δεν υπάρχουν? 
Υπάρχουν.τωρα το πως θα το χειριστεί ο θεματοθετης και πως θα της μιλήσει για να ξέρει ότι την γουσταρει λεπτη είναι άλλο θέμα.και άλλο θέμα αν θα το δεχτεί αυτή.

----------


## Georgewww

> Ναι αλλά οι μικρές έχουν αυτά που σε ενθουσιάζουν, αυτό λες. Μπορεί να μην τις επιλέγεις, και γιαυτό δυσκολεύεσαι να βρεις σύντροφο στην ηλικία σου γιατί προφανώς καμιά ή ελάχιστες 30+ έχουν τα χαρακτηριστικά που ΕΣΕΝΑ σε ενθουσιάζουν....γιατί πολύ απλά αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά δεν είναι γυναικεία, είναι σχεδόν παιδικά.


Το να μην ακολουθείς τη μόδα δεν είναι παιδικό. Μπορεί έτσι να σας έχουν πείσει αλλά άποψη μου ότι δεν είναι καθόλου παιδί μια γυναίκα 30 χρόνων που δε φοράει τακούνια και δε βάζει πολύ μεικαπ. 

Μη τα μπερδεύουμε. Αν διαφωνείς οκ, δικαίωμα σου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Θυμάμαι πολυ καλα σε ενα ποστ μια φώτο που είχε ανέβει με μια πολύ αδύνατη κοπελα που ούτε καν ακουμπουσαν τα μπούτια μεταξύ τους και ο Γιώργος την ειχε πει παχιά και είχε πει οτι το6 αρέσουν πιπ αδύνατες. Και μιλαμε ότι η γυναίκα ηταν ήδη αδύνατη οποτε μη λεμε μαλακιες μεταξύ μας γιατί ανεβάζω πίεση.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θυμάμαι πολυ καλα σε ενα ποστ μια φώτο που είχε ανέβει με μια πολύ αδύνατη κοπελα που ούτε καν ακουμπουσαν τα μπούτια μεταξύ τους και ο Γιώργος την ειχε πει παχιά και είχε πει οτι το6 αρέσουν πιπ αδύνατες. Και μιλαμε ότι η γυναίκα ηταν ήδη αδύνατη οποτε μη λεμε μαλακιες μεταξύ μας γιατί ανεβάζω πίεση.


Δωσε λίνκ.

----------


## Georgewww

> Βρε κορίτσια ηρέμηστε λίγο.μια κοπέλα 50 κιλά είναι λεπτή και ναι φαίνονται τα κόκκαλας της χωρίς να είναι άρρωστη. 
> Και ναι υπάρχουν 30 χρόνων και βάλε λεπτές όπως τις θέλεις ο gewrgeww. 
> Γιατί σας κάνει τόση εντύπωση και θεωρείται ότι δεν υπάρχουν? 
> Υπάρχουν.τωρα το πως θα το χειριστεί ο θεματοθετης και πως θα της μιλήσει για να ξέρει ότι την γουσταρει λεπτη είναι άλλο θέμα.και άλλο θέμα αν θα το δεχτεί αυτή.


Αχ πάλι μέσα στο θέμα είσαι και ας ξεφεύγουμε εμείς :)

Τώρα καταλαβαίνεις από την πλευρά μου πως είναι και το μπορεί να ακούσω απλά επειδή μου αρέσει η λεπτή. 

Μα τόσο αμαρτία είναι ? :)

Τουλάχιστον εσύ κατάλαβες ακριβώς τι εννοώ. Φαντάσου τώρα με όλη αυτή τη νοοτροπία να πρέπει να πείσω την 39 κιλά ότι είναι κούκλα και όταν γίνει 45 θα είναι πάλι κούκλα και δε το λέω για να την καλοπιασω αλλά το πιστεύω. Να γιατί δε με πιστεύει μετά ;)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δωσε λίνκ.


Δε μπορώ να βρω λινκ γιατί δε θυμάμαι το θέμα. Θυμάμαι μόνο τη φώτο και την τοποθέτηση του Γιώργου και αυτό γιατί μου είχε κανει πολυ κακη εντύπωση

----------


## elisabet

> Το να μην ακολουθείς τη μόδα δεν είναι παιδικό. Μπορεί έτσι να σας έχουν πείσει αλλά άποψη μου ότι δεν είναι καθόλου παιδί μια γυναίκα 30 χρόνων που δε φοράει τακούνια και δε βάζει πολύ μεικαπ. 
> 
> Μη τα μπερδεύουμε. Αν διαφωνείς οκ, δικαίωμα σου.


Μόδα είναι και οι πολύ αδύνατες γυναίκες που γουστάρεις και αυτές χωρίς μουστάκια. Σε άλλες εποχές οι παχουλές θεωρούνταν όμορφες κι αν είχαν και μουστάκι ακόμα πιο όμορφες. Μην πας να μας το παίξεις αντισυμβατικός και τέτοια ζορζ, δεν έχεις πώς να τα μαζέψεις όσα είπες.

----------


## Georgewww

> Δωσε λίνκ.


Συμφωνώ. Δώσε. 

Επίσης το κάθε ποστ που κάνω δε θυμάμαι τώρα για τι πράγμα μιλούσαμε ή αν τρολαραμε ή γενικά τη φάση. Αν μας δώσεις λινκ μπορώ να σου πω. 

Αν και πάλι δε σημαίνει κάτι. Δεν είπα ότι μου αρέσουν ΟΛΕΣ οι αδύνατες.

----------


## elisabet

> Δε μπορώ να βρω λινκ γιατί δε θυμάμαι το θέμα. Θυμάμαι μόνο τη φώτο και την τοποθέτηση του Γιώργου και αυτό γιατί μου είχε κανει πολυ κακη εντύπωση


Α...καλωσηρθες στο κλαμπ! Τώρα θα πει και σένα δυσαρεστημένη που δεν σε επέλεξε και του βγάζεις κακία.

Εγώ δεν είχα δει τέτοια φώτο που λες, αλλά είναι ολοφάνερο αυτό που του είπε κ ο george κάτι σελίδες πίσω. Στην αρχή μιλούσε πολύ πιο απόλυτα, μιλούσε και τόνιζε οτι μιλά για ΠΟΛΥ αδύνατες και όταν είδε το κράξιμο άρχισε να τα μαζεύει. Το ίδιο και με τα βαψίματα, περιποιήσεις κτλ.

----------


## Georgewww

> Μόδα είναι και οι πολύ αδύνατες γυναίκες που γουστάρεις και αυτές χωρίς μουστάκια. Σε άλλες εποχές οι παχουλές θεωρούνταν όμορφες κι αν είχαν και μουστάκι ακόμα πιο όμορφες. Μην πας να μας το παίξεις αντισυμβατικός και τέτοια ζορζ, δεν έχεις πώς να τα μαζέψεις όσα είπες.


Δε νομίζω να είπα ότι είμαι αντισυμβατικός, αν η μόδα αλλάξει και μου αρέσει, τότε θα είμαι φαν :) τώρα την μισώ στην παρούσα φάση, τουλάχιστον κάποια σημεία όπως πχ το μαύρισμα. 

Δε χρειάζεται να μαζέψω κάτι. Τα ίδια λέω. Τόση ώρα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αχ πάλι μέσα στο θέμα είσαι και ας ξεφεύγουμε εμείς :)
> 
> Τώρα καταλαβαίνεις από την πλευρά μου πως είναι και το μπορεί να ακούσω απλά επειδή μου αρέσει η λεπτή. 
> 
> Μα τόσο αμαρτία είναι ? :)
> 
> Τουλάχιστον εσύ κατάλαβες ακριβώς τι εννοώ. Φαντάσου τώρα με όλη αυτή τη νοοτροπία να πρέπει να πείσω την 39 κιλά ότι είναι κούκλα και όταν γίνει 45 θα είναι πάλι κούκλα και δε το λέω για να την καλοπιασω αλλά το πιστεύω. Να γιατί δε με πιστεύει μετά ;)


Γιατί να πείσεις κάποια που είναι λεπτή ότι σου αρέσει να είναι λεπτή? Αφού για να είσαι μαζί της προφανως σου αρεσει να είναι λεπτή. 
39 κιλά είναι χάλια κατά τη γνώμη μου.νομίζω όλες οι κοπελες εκτός από αυτές που πασχουν από ανορεξια ξέρουν ποια είναι τα ιδανικά τους κιλά δεν χρειάζεται να τους τα επισημαινει καποιος.
Τώρα αν εσύ γουστάρεις λεπτή και αυτή γουστάρει να παχυνει μαζευεις τα κουβαδακια σου και σε άλλη παραλια.γιατί δωσατε τόση αναλυση σε ένα απλό ζήτημα δεν το κατάλαβα ακόμη.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Α...καλωσηρθες στο κλαμπ! Τώρα θα πει και σένα δυσαρεστημένη που δεν σε επέλεξε και του βγάζεις κακία.
> 
> Εγώ δεν είχα δει τέτοια φώτο που λες, αλλά είναι ολοφάνερο αυτό που του είπε κ ο george κάτι σελίδες πίσω. Στην αρχή μιλούσε πολύ πιο απόλυτα, μιλούσε και τόνιζε οτι μιλά για ΠΟΛΥ αδύνατες και όταν είδε το κράξιμο άρχισε να τα μαζεύει. Το ίδιο και με τα βαψίματα, περιποιήσεις κτλ.


Ήταν για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις μια παρα πολυ αδύνατη γυναίκα που τα ποδαρακια της ουτε καν έκλειναν. Κάτι που θα χαρακτηριζαμε εμείς αδύνατο. Και ειχε πεταχτει ο Γιώργος και ειχε πει οτι την θελει ακομα πιο αδύνατη. Ε αν αυτό δεν ειναι ανορεξία τι ειναι; και τώρα ζητάει λινκ για κατι οου είχα δει μήνες πριν λες και ειμαι αναγκασμένη να θυμαμαι το τοπικ.αυτος που το έγραψε και του φάνηκε και παχουλη ας το βρει.

----------


## Georgewww

> Α...καλωσηρθες στο κλαμπ! Τώρα θα πει και σένα δυσαρεστημένη που δεν σε επέλεξε και του βγάζεις κακία.
> 
> Εγώ δεν είχα δει τέτοια φώτο που λες, αλλά είναι ολοφάνερο αυτό που του είπε κ ο george κάτι σελίδες πίσω. Στην αρχή μιλούσε πολύ πιο απόλυτα, μιλούσε και τόνιζε οτι μιλά για ΠΟΛΥ αδύνατες και όταν είδε το κράξιμο άρχισε να τα μαζεύει. Το ίδιο και με τα βαψίματα, περιποιήσεις κτλ.


Πιο αρχή από το 1ο ποστ που είναι το θέμα, δε γίνεται. Εκεί γράφω για υγεία. Το πολύ αδύνατο ξαναλέω ναι είναι οκ αισθητικά , το ίδιο έλεγα. Άλλο αν πρέπει ιατρικά να βάλει, τότε θα βάλει. 

Η Αποστολία ήταν 39 άρα θα ήμουν οκ αισθητικά, θα της έλεγα τη ωραία που είσαι αλλά πάμε 47 για να είσαι υγιής πάνω απολλα. Το είπα και πριν , το ξαναλέω.

----------


## Georgewww

> Ήταν για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις μια παρα πολυ αδύνατη γυναίκα που τα ποδαρακια της ουτε καν έκλειναν. Κάτι που θα χαρακτηριζαμε εμείς αδύνατο. Και ειχε πεταχτει ο Γιώργος και ειχε πει οτι την θελει ακομα πιο αδύνατη. Ε αν αυτό δεν ειναι ανορεξία τι ειναι; και τώρα ζητάει λινκ για κατι οου είχα δει μήνες πριν λες και ειμαι αναγκασμένη να θυμαμαι το τοπικ.αυτος που το έγραψε και του φάνηκε και παχουλη ας το βρει.


Α κάτσε μπορεί να το βρω. Τώρα θυμάμαι. Ο εξουθενωμένος το έβαλε. Ναι δεν ήταν αδύνατη. Θα ψάξω κάτσε. Ελπίζω να το βρω.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Α κάτσε μπορεί να το βρω. Τώρα θυμάμαι. Ο εξουθενωμένος το έβαλε. Ναι δεν ήταν αδύνατη. Θα ψάξω κάτσε. Ελπίζω να το βρω.


Περιμενψ να με βγάλεις λάθος

----------


## elisabet

> Δε νομίζω να είπα ότι είμαι αντισυμβατικός, αν η μόδα αλλάξει και μου αρέσει, τότε θα είμαι φαν :) τώρα την μισώ στην παρούσα φάση, τουλάχιστον κάποια σημεία όπως πχ το μαύρισμα. 
> 
> Δε χρειάζεται να μαζέψω κάτι. Τα ίδια λέω. Τόση ώρα.


χαχαχαχα Πλάκα έχεις τελικά. Μόνο παιδάκι μπορεί να ψαρώσει με αυτά που γράφεις και να τα νομίσει για εξυπνάδες. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ενήλικες αντιλαμβανόμαστε την αγωνιώδη προσπάθεια σου να βαφτίσεις το κρέας ψάρι.

Τελικά σου αρέσει η μόδα που θέλει τις γυναίκες άτριχες και σχεδόν αποστεωμένες όπως είναι η σημερινή μόδα ή όχι;;;;

----------


## Georgewww

> Γιατί να πείσεις κάποια που είναι λεπτή ότι σου αρέσει να είναι λεπτή? Αφού για να είσαι μαζί της προφανως σου αρεσει να είναι λεπτή. 
> 39 κιλά είναι χάλια κατά τη γνώμη μου.νομίζω όλες οι κοπελες εκτός από αυτές που πασχουν από ανορεξια ξέρουν ποια είναι τα ιδανικά τους κιλά δεν χρειάζεται να τους τα επισημαινει καποιος.
> Τώρα αν εσύ γουστάρεις λεπτή και αυτή γουστάρει να παχυνει μαζευεις τα κουβαδακια σου και σε άλλη παραλια.γιατί δωσατε τόση αναλυση σε ένα απλό ζήτημα δεν το κατάλαβα ακόμη.


Έλα ντε. Δε περίμενα να πάρει τόση διάσταση ένα απλό ζήτημα. Ε γιατί την έχουν πείσει οι άλλοι ότι δεν είναι ωραία και εγώ θέλω να ξέρει ότι είναι. Για μένα. Καλό και στην ψυχολογία.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Για ν σε βοηθήσω πρέπει ν είναι στο τι σκέφτεστε

----------


## elisabet

> Δε ξέρω σε ποια κατηγορία θα μπορούσα να θέσω το ερώτημα, but anyway.
> 
> Από μικρός πάντα μου άρεσαν οι πολύ αδύνατες. Όντας στα 35 μου ακόμα έχω αυτό το κόλλημα. Οι σχέσεις μου ήταν κυρίως με αδύνατες έως κανονικές. *Για να μιλάμε με αριθμούς και να συνεννοηθούμε, ήταν από 42 κιλά έως 54* (ας αφήσουμε το ύψος απέξω, δε με απασχολεί, η 42 κιλά ήταν 1.70, η κανονική ήταν 52 στο 1.67). Το θέμα είναι ότι παρόλο που δε με πειράζει αν η άλλη είναι κανονική, ωστόσο μ*όλις βλέπω κάποια πολύ αδύνατη είναι σα να βλέπει ο ναρκομανής την ουσία του. Μιλάμε όμως για πολυυυυ αδύνατη. Κόκκαλο.* 
> 
> Αυτό φυσικά δε μπορώ να το κρατήσω κρυφό και ούτε θέλω, δηλαδή όταν κάνω μια σχέση, *ξέρει ότι έχω αυτή την αδυναμία με αποτέλεσμα να της δημιουργώ ανασφάλεια ως προς τα κιλά της. 
> 
> Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι συνήθως αυτές τις κοπέλες, τις έχουν πείσει ότι πρέπει να πάρουν κιλά, οπότε πρώτον δε με πιστεύουν όταν λέω έτσι μου αρέσεις και δεύτερον ΔΕ θέλω να πάρουν κιλά :)
> *
> Πώς μπορώ να διαχειριστώ το θέμα, δηλαδή πως μπορώ να τις πείσω ότι όντως έτσι μου αρέσει και να μην πάρει κιλά, αλλά ταυτόχρονα μη της δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα με τα κιλά και κοιτάει κάθε μέρα τη ζυγαριά? Είτε είναι κανονική είτε πολύ αδύνατη. 
> ...


Άντε πάλι στο πρώτο ποστ να δουμε τι γράφει ο ζορζ.

Τι μας λέει λοιπόν στα μπολντ? Οτι του αρέσουν οι ΠΟΛΥ αδύνατες. Οι κοκκαλο όπως χαρακτηριστικά λέει. Και του αρέσουν τόσο πολύ που ενώ μπορεί να είναι με μια κανονική, όταν δει πολύ αδύνατη κάνει σαν ΝΑΡΚΟΜΑΝΗΣ.

Περιγράφει γυναίκα 1.70 και 42 κιλά που οι άλλοι της λένε να πάρει κιλά αλλά ο ζορζ ΔΕΝ θέλει όπως τονίζει. (Βέβαια μετά επειδή ΟΛΟΙ τον κράξαμε, το μάζεψε και είπε ότι κι αυτός της έλεγε να πάρει κιλά)

Τι άλλο μας λέει; Οτι δημιουργεί ανασφάλεια στις γυναίκες με τις οποίες σχετίζεται και κοιτάζουν συνέχεια την ζυγαριά. (γιατί άραγε;;;;)

----------


## Georgewww

> Άντε πάλι στο πρώτο ποστ να δουμε τι γράφει ο ζορζ.
> 
> Τι μας λέει λοιπόν στα μπολντ? Οτι του αρέσουν οι ΠΟΛΥ αδύνατες. Οι κοκκαλο όπως χαρακτηριστικά λέει. Και του αρέσουν τόσο πολύ που ενώ μπορεί να είναι με μια κανονική, όταν δει πολύ αδύνατη κάνει σαν ΝΑΡΚΟΜΑΝΗΣ.
> 
> Περιγράφει γυναίκα 1.70 και 42 κιλά που οι άλλοι της λένε να πάρει κιλά αλλά ο ζορζ ΔΕΝ θέλει όπως τονίζει. (Βέβαια μετά επειδή ΟΛΟΙ τον κράξαμε, το μάζεψε και είπε ότι κι αυτός της έλεγε να πάρει κιλά)
> 
> Τι άλλο μας λέει; Οτι δημιουργεί ανασφάλεια στις γυναίκες με τις οποίες σχετίζεται και κοιτάζουν συνέχεια την ζυγαριά. (γιατί άραγε;;;;)


Δεν γράφω της λένε να πάρει αλλά δε θέλω. Η συγκεκριμένη ήταν κοπέλα μου. Αυτό μόνο λέω. Και όταν έπεσε στα 42 όπως έχω ξαναπει, την βοήθησα να πάει 45. Ενώ παραθέτεις αυτά που γράφω , τελικά τα λες αλλιώς. Κόκαλο το είπαμε 100 φορές, δε ξαναγράφω τα ίδια.
Ναι ξέρεις τώρα και να με κράζει κάποιος όπως λες, είχα μια σκασιλα. 

Εγώ έκανα ένα ερώτημα, αν απαντάει κάποιος οκ, τα άσχετα, δε με απασχολούν. 

Δε βρήσκω την φωτό αλλά ίσως βάλω καμιά άλλη για αντιπαράθεση. Για να μιλάμε πρακτικά γιατί τώρα μιλάμε στον αέρα.

----------


## Georgewww

> Για ν σε βοηθήσω πρέπει ν είναι στο τι σκέφτεστε


Ευχαριστώ αλλά πάλι δε το βρηκα αλλά παραθέτω. 
Πείτε αν σας αρέσουν. 

Αυτή δε μου αρέσει. 
https://images.app.goo.gl/EcEBarpfNV3yvPzx6

Ούτε αυτή
https://images.app.goo.gl/Bj1Rth67jXSzDFnr7

Ούτε αυτή
https://images.app.goo.gl/6BC2hGS3UD8p98nZA

Αυτή ναι
https://images.app.goo.gl/sqVXSEY3GZ6ykVfMA

Η μεσαία είναι κόκαλο ωραία. 
https://images.app.goo.gl/SMRC3QUjJxCNFDqw8

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Οποτε θα σου αρέσει και η τζολι που εχει απομείνει 5 κόκαλα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ευχαριστώ αλλά πάλι δε το βρηκα αλλά παραθέτω. 
> Πείτε αν σας αρέσουν. 
> 
> Αυτή δε μου αρέσει. 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/EcEBarpfNV3yvPzx6
> 
> Ούτε αυτή
> https://images.app.goo.gl/Bj1Rth67jXSzDFnr7
> 
> ...


Η Charlize Theron και η Ευαγγελία Αραβανή σου αρέσουν?

----------


## Georgewww

> Η Charlize Theron και η Ευαγγελία Αραβανή σου αρέσουν?


Ναι. Η πρώτη μαρεσει φάτσα, η δεύτερη όταν την είχα δει (γιατί είμαι και άσχετος από tv) αμάν λέω ποια είναι ??? :) Από εικόνα μόνο μιλάμε. 

Οι άλλες που έβαλα είναι sexy για πολλούς αλλά δε μου κάνει τόσο όσο οι άλλες. Τόσο περίεργο είναι ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι. Η πρώτη μαρεσει φάτσα, η δεύτερη όταν την είχα δει (γιατί είμαι και άσχετος από tv) αμάν λέω ποια είναι ??? :) Από εικόνα μόνο μιλάμε.


Πάλι καλά!

----------


## oboro

Απορω με το κουραγιο ορισμενων σας, πραγματικα......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Απορω με το κουραγιο ορισμενων σας, πραγματικα......


Παλι καλά που δεν είπε την Θερόν χοντρή.

----------


## Georgewww

> Παλι καλά που δεν είπε την Θερόν χοντρή.


Καλά πέτυχες και κοπέλα τώρα , με τρελαίνει η φάτσα της η συγκεκριμένη. Κάποια στιγμή τώρα που γέρασε παχυνε αλλά νταξ είναι και πόσο χρονών. 

Κοίτα δε λέω δε μου αρέσει κάποια που δεν είναι λεπτή πολύ, απλά πιο πολύ με τραβάει το λεπτό. Και η Σάντρα Μπούλοκ δεν είναι πολύ αδύνατη αλλά είναι από τις αγαπημένες. Το έγραψα και στο θέμα ότι αν είναι η άλλη κανονική δε θα σκεφτώ να αδυνατίσει, αλλά έξω τραβάει το βλέπω μου το αδύνατο. Ίσως γιατί προσέχω τα πόδια πρώτα και το αδύνατο ποδι έχει ένα στυλ. Μια κομψότητα. 

Κάτσε να πάρω τη ζυγαριά να πάω να ζυγίσω την θερον

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλά πέτυχες και κοπέλα τώρα , με τρελαίνει η φάτσα της η συγκεκριμένη. Κάποια στιγμή τώρα που γέρασε παχυνε αλλά νταξ είναι και πόσο χρονών. 
> 
> Κοίτα δε λέω δε μου αρέσει κάποια που δεν είναι λεπτή πολύ, απλά πιο πολύ με τραβάει το λεπτό. Και η Σάντρα Μπούλοκ δεν είναι πολύ αδύνατη αλλά είναι από τις αγαπημένες. Το έγραψα και στο θέμα ότι αν είναι η άλλη κανονική δε θα σκεφτώ να αδυνατίσει, αλλά έξω τραβάει το βλέπω μου το αδύνατο. Ίσως γιατί προσέχω τα πόδια πρώτα και το αδύνατο ποδι έχει ένα στυλ. Μια κομψότητα. 
> 
> Κάτσε να πάρω τη ζυγαριά να πάω να ζυγίσω την θερον


Kαι μένα μου αρέσει το λεπτό,αλλά όχι ακραία πράγματα.

----------


## george1520

Καταλήξατε κάπου; Θα τυπώσω τις σελίδες και θα κάνω βιβλίο.

----------


## Georgewww

> Καταλήξατε κάπου; Θα τυπώσω τις σελίδες και θα κάνω βιβλίο.


Τις φωτό περιμένουμε να σχολιάσεις που είναι πιο πάνω για να γράψουμε το επίλογο. :) 
Διαλέγουμε κορίτσια, απλά αυτά δε το ξέρουν lol

Σειρα σου.

----------


## V for vendetta

Εγώ διαλέγω την Βάνα Μπαρμπα

----------


## george1520

> Ευχαριστώ αλλά πάλι δε το βρηκα αλλά παραθέτω. 
> Πείτε αν σας αρέσουν. 
> 
> Αυτή δε μου αρέσει. 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/EcEBarpfNV3yvPzx6
> 
> Ούτε αυτή
> https://images.app.goo.gl/Bj1Rth67jXSzDFnr7
> 
> ...


Τρόμαξα περισσότερο τώρα που έχω και εικόνα.. Σου έχω πει οτι καλά κάνεις και έχεις το δικό σου γούστο στις γυναίκες. Ποιος δεν έχει;; Το πρόβλημα είναι η εμμονή σου και οι απαιτήσεις που έχεις μετά όταν αυτή η κοπέλα γίνει δική σου.. Γιατί αυτή επέλεξε να είναι τόσο λεπτή (εκτός κι αν είναι άρρωστη) και αυτή θα επιλέξει μετά αν θα παραμείνει έτσι.

----------


## Georgewww

> Τρόμαξα περισσότερο τώρα που έχω και εικόνα.. Σου έχω πει οτι καλά κάνεις και έχεις το δικό σου γούστο στις γυναίκες. Ποιος δεν έχει;; Το πρόβλημα είναι η εμμονή σου και οι απαιτήσεις που έχεις μετά όταν αυτή η κοπέλα γίνει δική σου.. Γιατί αυτή επέλεξε να είναι τόσο λεπτή (εκτός κι αν είναι άρρωστη) και αυτή θα επιλέξει μετά αν θα παραμείνει έτσι.


Τώρα μας τρολαρεις σίγουρα ε? :)

Πρόβλημα επειδή μου αρέσει η μεσαία ενώ ο άλλος που διαλέγει Βάνα είναι οκ? Χαχαχα ρε άλλος είναι παλαβός. 

Δεν υπάρχει εμμονή φίλε μου. Ούτε απαιτήσεις. Απλά έτσι μου αρέσει. Γιατί κόλλησες τόσο? (Επιμένω ότι μάλλον τρολαρεις :) )

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγώ διαλέγω την Βάνα Μπαρμπα


Ειδικά στα νιάτα της!

----------


## george1520

> Τώρα μας τρολαρεις σίγουρα ε? :)
> 
> Πρόβλημα επειδή μου αρέσει η μεσαία ενώ ο άλλος που διαλέγει Βάνα είναι οκ? Χαχαχα ρε άλλος είναι παλαβός. 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει εμμονή φίλε μου. Ούτε απαιτήσεις. Απλά έτσι μου αρέσει. Γιατί κόλλησες τόσο? (Επιμένω ότι μάλλον τρολαρεις :) )


Δεν σχολίασα το γούστο σου ή το γούστο του οποιουδήποτε!! Στο είπα 50 φορές.. Το τι αρέσει στον καθένα είναι καθαρά δικό του θέμα!!!!!!!!!! Αυτο που σχολιάζω απο το πρώτο μου ποστ είναι η συμπεριφορα και οι απαιτήσεις που έχεις όταν η κοπέλα που σαρεσει (με κοκκαλα; με κοκκαλα!!) πρεπει σώνει και καλά να μείνει έτσι.. ότι την σκανάρεις συνεχώς (δεν λέω ότι το κάνεις επίτηδες) και είσαι κάθετος στο να μην βάλει κιλα. Ολο αυτό είναι άγχος για την κοπέλα που θα είναι μαζι σου γιατί για σένα αυτό έχει σημασία .. Να μείνει η κοπέλα στα ίδια κιλά που την επέλεξες! Αυτά είπες.. Σχολιάζω τα αρχικά σου σχόλια και όχι το τι έλεγες μετά..

Αν δεις τις απαντήσεις που δίνω γενικά, δεν συνηθίζω να τρολάρω ούτε να προκαλώ. Προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να μεταφέρω τις σκέψεις μου με ευγενικό τρόπο στους άλλους.. Δεν έχω πάντα δίκαιο και είμαι ανοιχτός να ακούσω και την άλλη άποψη. Απο την στιγμή όμως που η γνώμη μου είναι η ίδια με όλους όσους έγραψαν εδώ τότε αυτο και μόνο επρεπε να σε προβληματίσει.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ευχαριστώ αλλά πάλι δε το βρηκα αλλά παραθέτω. 
> Πείτε αν σας αρέσουν. 
> 
> Αυτή δε μου αρέσει. 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/EcEBarpfNV3yvPzx6
> 
> Ούτε αυτή
> https://images.app.goo.gl/Bj1Rth67jXSzDFnr7
> 
> ...


Στην τελευταία,οι 2 μελαχρινες είναι κουκλάρες.

----------


## Georgewww

> Δεν σχολίασα το γούστο σου ή το γούστο του οποιουδήποτε!! Στο είπα 50 φορές.. Το τι αρέσει στον καθένα είναι καθαρά δικό του θέμα!!!!!!!!!! Αυτο που σχολιάζω απο το πρώτο μου ποστ είναι η συμπεριφορα και οι απαιτήσεις που έχεις όταν η κοπέλα που σαρεσει (με κοκκαλα; με κοκκαλα!!) πρεπει σώνει και καλά να μείνει έτσι.. ότι την σκανάρεις συνεχώς (δεν λέω ότι το κάνεις επίτηδες) και είσαι κάθετος στο να μην βάλει κιλα. Ολο αυτό είναι άγχος για την κοπέλα που θα είναι μαζι σου γιατί για σένα αυτό έχει σημασία .. Να μείνει η κοπέλα στα ίδια κιλά που την επέλεξες! Αυτά είπες.. Σχολιάζω τα αρχικά σου σχόλια και όχι το τι έλεγες μετά..
> 
> Αν δεις τις απαντήσεις που δίνω γενικά, δεν συνηθίζω να τρολάρω ούτε να προκαλώ. Προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να μεταφέρω τις σκέψεις μου με ευγενικό τρόπο στους άλλους.. Δεν έχω πάντα δίκαιο και είμαι ανοιχτός να ακούσω και την άλλη άποψη. Απο την στιγμή όμως που η γνώμη μου είναι η ίδια με όλους όσους έγραψαν εδώ τότε αυτο και μόνο επρεπε να σε προβληματίσει.


Δε βλέπω όλοι να συμφωνούν μαζί σου και να διαφωνούν μαζί μου αλλά τεσπα, αυτό δεν έχει σημασία, είναι μικρό το δείγμα. Άλλωστε δήλωσα ότι συμφωνώ 100% με Αποστολία. 

Στην ουσία. Δεν είπα ότι την σκαναρω συνέχεια. Το ερώτημα μου είναι αν εσύ είσαι με κάποια, παραμελείς τον εαυτό σου ώστε να γίνεις χοντρός και δε σε νοιάζει τι θέλει η άλλη? Δεν έχει για σένα σημασία το τη αρέσει στην γυναίκα σου? Αυτό με προβληματίζει να σου πω την αλήθεια.

----------


## Remedy

> Μέχρι πριν 2 χρόνια ήμουν 43 44 45 κιλά εκεί κυμαινομουν με υψος 1.60.
> Πότε δεν είχα θέμα ανορεξίας έτρωγα κανονικά ούτε κάποιος γιατρός μου είχε πει ότι έχω κάποιο θέμα μέχρι τότε. Το μόνο θέμα που είχα ήταν άγχος και δεν με αφήνε να φτάσω τα κιλα που ήθελα. Γιατί* εμένα μου αρέσει τώρα που είμαι 49-50 κιλά.* 
> Αλλά δεν ήμουν άρρωστη τότε.μη μπερδευουμε την ανορεξία με αυτό. Η ανορεξια είναι ασθενεια.το να είναι κάποιος λιπαβαρης όμως δεν τον οδηγει αυτό στην ανορεξια.*πιστεύω και ο θεματοθετης αν ήταν με μια που ήταν 35 κιλά και της έλεγε είσαι ωραία μου αρεσεις ε τότε ναι έχει θέμα και πρέπει να το κοιταξει*.


μα αυτο ακριβως εκανε.
μαλλον μπερδευτηκες επειδη η κοπελα εκεινη ηταν 10 ποντους ψηλοτερη απο εσενα, επομενως οταν εγινε (παχαινοντας) 45 κιλα(!!) ηταν οπως θα ησουν εσυ στα 35!!!! γιατι εσυ εισαι 1.60. δεν εισαι 1.70 σαν εκεινη.
εκεινη αρχικα ηταν 42 , δλδ οπως θα ησουν εσυ στα 32!!! 
και ο γιωργος το εβρισκε ιδανικο.....

επισης να σου θυμισω, οτι η νοσηρη που επισης ειναι στο υψος σου και 50 κιλα και νοιωθει λεπτη (και οντως ειναι) ο τζ. την αποκαλεσε παχουλη.
καταλαβες τωρα για τι μιλαμε;;;;
τωρα παει να τα μπουρδουκλωσει για να μην δειχνει κακοποιητικος, αλλα τι να μαζεψει...

και για να το επαναλαβουμε αλλη μια φορα τζ.
ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ. ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΥΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ κι ετσι τις κανεις δυστυχισμενες...

----------


## Remedy

και να σου απαντησω σε αυτο που ρωτας με αγωνια και καθεσαι και συζητας μηπως και παρεις την απαντηση που θα σε απαλαξει απο τις δυσαρεσκειες και τα κομπλεξ που προκαλεις στις γυναικες που γνωριζεις.

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ που ψαχνεις να βρεις, απλουστατα γιατι το αγχος δεν τους το δημιουργει ο τροπος που το λες (που ειμαι βεβαιη οτι ειναι προσεγμενος). το αγχος τους το δημιουργει η ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ η ιδια.
κι αυτην δεν μπορεις να την κρυψεις, γιατι ακριβως γι αυτο το κανεις. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ.
και μονο που το ξερουν τους προκαλεις αγχος κι αν ειναι και λιγο ευαισθητες, απο διαταραχες, μεχρι καταθλιψη, αν ειναι λιγο ισορροπημενες, τασεις φυγης...

----------


## Remedy

> Τρόμαξα περισσότερο τώρα που έχω και εικόνα.. Σου έχω πει οτι καλά κάνεις και έχεις το δικό σου γούστο στις γυναίκες. Ποιος δεν έχει;; *Το πρόβλημα είναι η εμμονή σου και οι απαιτήσεις που έχεις μετά όταν αυτή η κοπέλα γίνει δική σου.. Γιατί αυτή επέλεξε να είναι τόσο λεπτή (εκτός κι αν είναι άρρωστη) και αυτή θα επιλέξει μετά αν θα παραμείνει έτσι.*


τωρα πες μου , γιατι δειχνεις λογικος ανθρωπος.
αυτο το απλο πραγμα που του λες, δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει, η κανει τον κινεζο;
εντυπωση μου κανει αν δεν το αντιλαμβανεται, οτι ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΕΙΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτη που ελεγες οτι σου αρεσει ειναι ιδια σχεδον με αυτη που ηξερα αλλα οσες ειναι αυτου του στιλ θα το κανουν αυτο ετσι και αλλιως τους το πει η οχι

----------


## george1520

> τωρα πες μου , γιατι δειχνεις λογικος ανθρωπος.
> αυτο το απλο πραγμα που του λες, δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει, η κανει τον κινεζο;
> εντυπωση μου κανει αν δεν το αντιλαμβανεται, οτι ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ, ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΕΙΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ.


Εγώ το είπα με όλους τους τρόπους .. Δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το πω. Γιαυτο του πρότεινα να παει και ψυχολόγο. Ίσως αυτος καταφέρει να του περάσει το μήνυμα ... Μακάρι να το κάνει...

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Ρε Georgewww, στην εμφάνιση δίνεις την μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα σε μια σχέση; Θα πρέπει τότε να αναρωτηθείς για τον εαυτό σου γιατί έχεις τόση ρηχότητα κρίσης και συναιθημάτων. Οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι αντικείμενα. Αν διαλέξεις σύντροφο με μόνο κριτήριο την εμφάνιση μετά μην κλαίγεσαι του τύπου: "δεν με καταλαβαίνει, ...είναι στον κόσμο της,... με κερατώνει, ....είναι τρελλή, ..είναι έτσι,....είναι αλλιώς..." Αυτά που ζητάς παίρνεις

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ρε Georgewww, στην εμφάνιση δίνεις την μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα σε μια σχέση; Θα πρέπει τότε να αναρωτηθείς για τον εαυτό σου γιατί έχεις τόση ρηχότητα κρίσης και συναιθημάτων. Οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι αντικείμενα. Αν διαλέξεις σύντροφο με μόνο κριτήριο την εμφάνιση μετά μην κλαίγεσαι του τύπου: "δεν με καταλαβαίνει, ...είναι στον κόσμο της,... με κερατώνει, ....είναι τρελλή, ..είναι έτσι,....είναι αλλιώς..." Αυτά που ζητάς παίρνεις


Θα συμφωνήσω πολυ με αυτό το σχόλιο. Οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι αντικειμενικά, γι αυτό ποτε δεν ειχα αυστηρά πρότυπα. Η ψυχή και ο χαρακτήρας μετράει. Η εμφάνιση φεύγει με το πέρασμα του χρόνου και υπάρχει φθορα

----------


## Georgewww

> Ρε Georgewww, στην εμφάνιση δίνεις την μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα σε μια σχέση; Θα πρέπει τότε να αναρωτηθείς για τον εαυτό σου γιατί έχεις τόση ρηχότητα κρίσης και συναιθημάτων. Οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι αντικείμενα. Αν διαλέξεις σύντροφο με μόνο κριτήριο την εμφάνιση μετά μην κλαίγεσαι του τύπου: "δεν με καταλαβαίνει, ...είναι στον κόσμο της,... με κερατώνει, ....είναι τρελλή, ..είναι έτσι,....είναι αλλιώς..." Αυτά που ζητάς παίρνεις


Όχι η μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα δεν είναι στην εμφάνιση αλλά όπως είπα και πιο πάνω τώρα συζητάμε τον παράγοντα κιλά της εμφάνισης με δεδομένο ότι στα υπόλοιπα (χαρακτήρα εσωτερικό κόσμο κτλ.) τα έχουμε βρει. Αλλιώς θα ήταν χάος το thread. Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες πως το εννοώ.

----------


## Georgewww

> Εγώ το είπα με όλους τους τρόπους .. Δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το πω. Γιαυτο του πρότεινα να παει και ψυχολόγο. Ίσως αυτος καταφέρει να του περάσει το μήνυμα ... Μακάρι να το κάνει...


Και που ακριβώς μιλάω για χειρισμό κιλών φίλε μου? Εκτός αν το εννοείς με την ίδια λογική που φαντάζομαι και εσύ θέλεις η γυναίκα σου να περιποιηθεί να είναι όμορφη όχι χοντρή και όχι τριχωτή. Αισθάνεσαι ότι την χειρίζεσαι?

----------


## elisabet

> Δε ξέρω σε ποια κατηγορία θα μπορούσα να θέσω το ερώτημα, but anyway.
> 
> Από μικρός πάντα μου άρεσαν οι πολύ αδύνατες. Όντας στα 35 μου ακόμα έχω αυτό το κόλλημα. Οι σχέσεις μου ήταν κυρίως με αδύνατες έως κανονικές. Για να μιλάμε με αριθμούς και να συνεννοηθούμε, ήταν από 42 κιλά έως 54 (ας αφήσουμε το ύψος απέξω, δε με απασχολεί, η 42 κιλά ήταν 1.70, η κανονική ήταν 52 στο 1.67). Το θέμα είναι ότι παρόλο που δε με πειράζει αν η άλλη είναι κανονική, ωστόσο μόλις βλέπω κάποια πολύ αδύνατη είναι σα να βλέπει ο ναρκομανής την ουσία του. Μιλάμε όμως για πολυυυυ αδύνατη. Κόκκαλο. 
> 
> Αυτό φυσικά δε μπορώ να το κρατήσω κρυφό και ούτε θέλω, δηλαδή όταν κάνω μια σχέση, ξέρει ότι έχω αυτή την αδυναμία με αποτέλεσμα να της δημιουργώ ανασφάλεια ως προς τα κιλά της. 
> 
> Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι συνήθως αυτές τις κοπέλες, τις έχουν πείσει ότι πρέπει να πάρουν κιλά, οπότε πρώτον δε με πιστεύουν όταν λέω έτσι μου αρέσεις και δεύτερον ΔΕ θέλω να πάρουν κιλά :)
> 
> Πώς μπορώ να διαχειριστώ το θέμα, δηλαδή πως μπορώ να τις πείσω ότι όντως έτσι μου αρέσει και να μην πάρει κιλά, αλλά ταυτόχρονα μη της δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα με τα κιλά και κοιτάει κάθε μέρα τη ζυγαριά? Είτε είναι κανονική είτε πολύ αδύνατη. 
> ...





> Και που ακριβώς μιλάω για χειρισμό κιλών φίλε μου? Εκτός αν το εννοείς με την ίδια λογική που φαντάζομαι και εσύ θέλεις η γυναίκα σου να περιποιηθεί να είναι όμορφη όχι χοντρή και όχι τριχωτή. Αισθάνεσαι ότι την χειρίζεσαι?


Αυτό που πας να γενικεύσεις και να παρουσιάσεις ότι όλοι οι άντρες είναι σαν και σένα είναι γελοίο.
ΕΣΥ το χαρακτήρισες ΚΟΛΛΗΜΑ με τα κιλά αυτό που έχεις και ΦΟΒΙΑ πάχους και έκανες ολόκληρο θέμα για να σου πούμε τρόπους που θα χειρίζεσαι την γυναίκα σου χωρίς να δυσαρεστείται!!!
Δεν έχουν όλοι οι άντρες κολλημα και φοβία, εσύ έχεις.

Και πας να παρουσιάσεις ότι συμφώνησες και με την Αποστολία που και καλά είναι η μόνη γνώμη που έχει βαρύτητα γιατί έχει εμπειρία (τι εμπειρία εννοείς άραγε; Οτι ήταν άρρωστη και είχε φτάσει στα 39 κιλά;;;) ενώ η Αποστολία σου ξεκαθάρισε ότι ΔΕΝ δέχεται από τον σύντροφο της να της πει πόσα κιλά να είναι και ότι πιστεύει πως ο καθένας πρέπει να είναι όσα κιλά νιώθει ο ΙΔΙΟΣ καλά.

Μακριά από γυναίκες μέχρι να πας σε ψυχολόγο και να το λύσεις φίλε μου, είσαι επικίνδυνος!

----------


## Georgewww

> Αυτό που πας να γενικεύσεις και να παρουσιάσεις ότι όλοι οι άντρες είναι σαν και σένα είναι γελοίο.
> ΕΣΥ το χαρακτήρισες ΚΟΛΛΗΜΑ με τα κιλά αυτό που έχεις και ΦΟΒΙΑ πάχους και έκανες ολόκληρο θέμα για να σου πούμε τρόπους που θα χειρίζεσαι την γυναίκα σου χωρίς να δυσαρεστείται!!!
> Δεν έχουν όλοι οι άντρες κολλημα και φοβία, εσύ έχεις.
> 
> Και πας να παρουσιάσεις ότι συμφώνησες και με την Αποστολία που και καλά είναι η μόνη γνώμη που έχει βαρύτητα γιατί έχει εμπειρία (τι εμπειρία εννοείς άραγε; Οτι ήταν άρρωστη και είχε φτάσει στα 39 κιλά;;;) ενώ η Αποστολία σου ξεκαθάρισε ότι ΔΕΝ δέχεται από τον σύντροφο της να της πει πόσα κιλά να είναι και ότι πιστεύει πως ο καθένας πρέπει να είναι όσα κιλά νιώθει ο ΙΔΙΟΣ καλά.
> 
> Μακριά από γυναίκες μέχρι να πας σε ψυχολόγο και να το λύσεις φίλε μου, είσαι επικίνδυνος!


Μακριά από άντρες καλή μου γιατί είσαι επικίνδυνη. Φυσικά και συμφώνησα με την Αποστολία όσο και αν δε σου αρέσει. 

Αν θέλει σκυλάκια για να τους χειρίζεσαι, δικαίωμα σου , αλλά κρίμα. Τι να κάνουμε , κάποιοι τη σχέση μας τη βάζουμε πάνω από το εγωισμό μας. Δικαίωμα σου να βάζεις εσύ τον εαυτό σου πάνω από όλους, αλλά μη μου ζητάς να συμφωνήσω ότι αυτό είναι σωστό και ότι όλοι οι άλλοι θέλουμε ψυχο επειδή δε συμφωνούμε. 

Αν νομίζεις ότι ο άντρας σου θα είναι αναγκασμένος να δέχεται να τον γράφεις γιατί αλλιώς τον θεωρείς ότι σε χειρίζεται, πάλι καλά κάνεις, αλλά προσωπικά διαφωνώ. 

Φιλικά πάντα, ο καθένας είναι ξεχωριστός άνθρωπος και πρέπει να τον σεβόμαστε, το να προσπαθείς να επιβάλεις ότι εσύ είσαι η σωστη δε τιμα, μπορείς απλά να πεις αυτή είναι η άποψη μου και τέλος. Άλλωστε δεν είσαι ειδική ούτε και εγώ και λέμε απλά απόψεις. 

Φιλικά πάντα, εύχομαι και προσεύχομαι για το σεβασμό των απόψεων όλων από όλους. Δε χρειάζεται να μπαίνουμε σε αντιπαράθεση με σκοπό να αποδείξει κάποιος σε άλλους ότι έχει δίκιο. Απλά απόψεις.

----------


## elisabet

> Μακριά από άντρες καλή μου γιατί είσαι επικίνδυνη. Φυσικά και συμφώνησα με την Αποστολία όσο και αν δε σου αρέσει. 
> 
> Αν θέλει σκυλάκια για να τους χειρίζεσαι, δικαίωμα σου , αλλά κρίμα. Τι να κάνουμε , κάποιοι τη σχέση μας τη βάζουμε πάνω από το εγωισμό μας. Δικαίωμα σου να βάζεις εσύ τον εαυτό σου πάνω από όλους, αλλά μη μου ζητάς να συμφωνήσω ότι αυτό είναι σωστό και ότι όλοι οι άλλοι θέλουμε ψυχο επειδή δε συμφωνούμε. 
> 
> Αν νομίζεις ότι ο άντρας σου θα είναι αναγκασμένος να δέχεται να τον γράφεις γιατί αλλιώς τον θεωρείς ότι σε χειρίζεται, πάλι καλά κάνεις, αλλά προσωπικά διαφωνώ. 
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα, ο καθένας είναι ξεχωριστός άνθρωπος και πρέπει να τον σεβόμαστε, το να προσπαθείς να επιβάλεις ότι εσύ είσαι η σωστη δε τιμα, μπορείς απλά να πεις αυτή είναι η άποψη μου και τέλος. Άλλωστε δεν είσαι ειδική ούτε και εγώ και λέμε απλά απόψεις. 
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα, εύχομαι και προσεύχομαι για το σεβασμό των απόψεων όλων από όλους. Δε χρειάζεται να μπαίνουμε σε αντιπαράθεση με σκοπό να αποδείξει κάποιος σε άλλους ότι έχει δίκιο. Απλά απόψεις.


Πάλι προβάλλεις σε μένα αυτό που κάνεις ΕΣΥ.

Σου ξαναλέω η Αποστολία είπε ότι δεν δέχεται από τον σύντροφο της να της πει αν θα χάσει ή θα πάρει κιλά θεωρεί ότι αυτό το ξέρει καλύτερα ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του και ΕΠΙΛΕΓΕΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ του πόσα κιλά θέλει να είναι. Θεωρεί επίσης πως ότι κάνουμε στο σώμα μας πρέπει να το κάνουμε για τον εαυτό μας όχι για να ευχαριστήσουμε τον σύντροφο μας. Συμφωνείς με αυτό ή διαφωνείς;;;;

----------


## oboro

> Πάλι προβάλλεις σε μένα αυτό που κάνεις ΕΣΥ.





> Σου ξαναλέω η Αποστολία είπε ότι δεν δέχεται από τον σύντροφο της να της πει αν θα χάσει ή θα πάρει κιλά θεωρεί ότι αυτό το ξέρει καλύτερα ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του και ΕΠΙΛΕΓΕΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ του πόσα κιλά θέλει να είναι. Θεωρεί επίσης πως ότι κάνουμε στο σώμα μας πρέπει να το κάνουμε για τον εαυτό μας όχι για να ευχαριστήσουμε τον σύντροφο μας. Συμφωνείς με αυτό ή διαφωνείς;;;;




Αχ βρε ελισαβετ... Δεν ειναι επικινδυνος ο ανθρωπος! Εναν ροοστατη (*) θελει για να ελεγχει, κομψα και με τροπο παντα, τις ζωτικες παραμετρους τις συντροφου του, ξεκινωντας απο τα κιλα και την εμφανιση της και βλεπουμε. Γιατι δεν τον καταλαβαινετε; Γιατι τρολαρετε γιατιιιιιι

ι.


*: αντε στην αναγκη και μια κονσολα σαν αυτη που εχουν οι ηχοληπτες. Εεεε και με διαχωριστικο τζαμι εννοειται φουλ ηχομονωση να μην ακουει τα παραπονα των απ' εξω η τα δικα της κλπ.

----------


## elisabet

> Αχ βρε ελισαβετ... Δεν ειναι επικινδυνος ο ανθρωπος! Εναν ροοστατη (*) θελει για να ελεγχει, κομψα και με τροπο παντα, τις ζωτικες παραμετρους τις συντροφου του, ξεκινωντας απο τα κιλα και την εμφανιση της και βλεπουμε. Γιατι δεν τον καταλαβαινετε; Γιατι τρολαρετε γιατιιιιιι
> 
> ι.
> 
> 
> *: αντε στην αναγκη και μια κονσολα σαν αυτη που εχουν οι ηχοληπτες. Εεεε και με διαχωριστικο τζαμι εννοειται φουλ ηχομονωση να μην ακουει τα παραπονα των απ' εξω η τα δικα της κλπ.


Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχει άντρας στην ηλικία του που έχει αυτές τις απόψεις περί έλεγχου, χειριστικότητας, κακοποίησης κτλ και θέλει να τις περάσει και ως φυσιολογικές σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας.

Τουλάχιστον όσες γυναίκες (ή άντρες) τυχαίνει να διαβάζουν, να ξέρουν ότι αυτά που περιγράφει ο τζορτζ αν τους τύχουν σε μια σχέση θα πρόκειται για κακοποιητική σχέση και δεν θα πρέπει να τα δεχτούν στο όνομα καμιάς αγάπης!

Και εννοείται ότι όταν αυτά τα λέει για τα κιλά, θα είναι εξίσου ή και περισσότερο χειριστικός σε όλα τα επίπεδα της σχέσης.

----------


## Georgewww

> Πάλι προβάλλεις σε μένα αυτό που κάνεις ΕΣΥ.
> 
> Σου ξαναλέω η Αποστολία είπε ότι δεν δέχεται από τον σύντροφο της να της πει αν θα χάσει ή θα πάρει κιλά θεωρεί ότι αυτό το ξέρει καλύτερα ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του και ΕΠΙΛΕΓΕΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ του πόσα κιλά θέλει να είναι. Θεωρεί επίσης πως ότι κάνουμε στο σώμα μας πρέπει να το κάνουμε για τον εαυτό μας όχι για να ευχαριστήσουμε τον σύντροφο μας. Συμφωνείς με αυτό ή διαφωνείς;;;;


Ξανα λέω συμφωνώ με την Αποστολία. Σου παραθέτω μονο 2 ενδεικτικά πραγματάκια (#117 #191) που είπε και θα ήθελα αν δε σου ειναι κοπος όταν κάνεις αναφορά σε κατι που είπε (όπως τώρα) καποιος να βαζεις εστω τον αριθμό του post για να καταλάβω σε τι αναφέρεσαι (γιατι έχει πει πολλά). 

Θεωρώ οτι όταν εισαι πχ παντρεμένος με καποιος "καὶ ἔσονται οἱ δύο εἰς σάρκα μίαν" είμαστε ένα. Δηλαδη λαμβάνουμε τη γνώμη του αλλου, δεν τον γραφουμε προφανώς αν σου πει κοψε το ποδι σου δε θα το κανεις... αλλα αν σου ζητησει πχ μια αλλαγή στα μαλλιά σου και μπορεις να το κανεις, πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να το λάβεις υπόψιν και οχι να του πεις "παραταμε οτι θελω θα κανω με τα μαλλια μου". Τωρα αν καποιοι το θεωρουν οτι ετσι χειρίζεσαι τον αλλο και θέλουμε ψυχο οκ κατα τη γνώμη μου μαλλον αυτοι θελουν ψυχό , οπότε συμφωνούμε οτι διαφωνούμε, δεν ειναι κακό.

Ενστάσεις έχω μονο οταν καποιος προσπαθεί να προσβάλει τον άλλο, κατι που έγινε πολλες φορες εδω μεσα, αν απλα λεει την άποψή του, δεκτή όποια και να ειναι.
Σου έδωσα καποιες παραθέσεις της Αποστολίας, αν θελεις να σου πως αν συμφωνω με κάποια άλλη, ευχαρίστως. (αν και εχω πει συμφωνω 100% μαζί της)

----------


## Georgewww

> Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχει άντρας στην ηλικία του που έχει αυτές τις απόψεις περί έλεγχου, χειριστικότητας, κακοποίησης κτλ και θέλει να τις περάσει και ως φυσιολογικές σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον όσες γυναίκες (ή άντρες) τυχαίνει να διαβάζουν, να ξέρουν ότι αυτά που περιγράφει ο τζορτζ αν τους τύχουν σε μια σχέση θα πρόκειται για κακοποιητική σχέση και δεν θα πρέπει να τα δεχτούν στο όνομα καμιάς αγάπης!
> 
> Και εννοείται ότι όταν αυτά τα λέει για τα κιλά, θα είναι εξίσου ή και περισσότερο χειριστικός σε όλα τα επίπεδα της σχέσης.


Και παλι διαστρέβλωση, νασαι καλα που με επιβεβαιώνεις. Είπαμε ο καθενας την άποψή του, κι εγω δεν μπορω να πιστέψω πως μια γυναίκα στην ηλικία σου μπορει να είναι τόσο παρτακιας εγωίστρια, και να ψαχνει τροπους να ευνουχίσει τον αντρα της. Αλλά, καποιος μπορει να του αρεσει, οκ , δε μου πέφτει λόγος. :)

Να ξερουν και οσοι αντρες (ή γυναίκες) τα διαβαζουν οτι η elisabet αυτά που περιγράφει είναι σαδισμός και μπορούν να βρουν καποια αλλη που να νοιαζεται όχι μονο για τον εαυτό της.

Αλλα ας μη παίξουμε αυτο το παιχνιδι ... βαρετο, σε παρακαλω μεινε στην ουσία αν εχεις πραγματική διάθεση για τον δημόσιο διάλογο.

----------


## elisabet

> Εμένα μου έχουν τυχει πολλά με τα κιλά μου.ήμουν για πολλά χρόνια 45-46 κιλά με ύψος 1.60.η πρωτη μου σχέση τότε μου ειχε πει ε είσαι πολύ αδύνατη πρέπει να πάρεις 5-6 κιλά. Εγώ έπεσα του θανατα στεναχωρηθηκα πολύ γιατί δεν μπορούσα να πάρω εύκολα κιλα.ήμουν λευκή με ηθελε μαυρισμενη από τον ήλιο. Να σου εγώ να τρέχω στις παραλίες σαν την τρελη για να γίνω μαύρη. 
> Και στο τέλος μου ριξε μια ωραία χυλοπιτα έχοντας με γεμισει κι άλλες ανασφαλειες.
> Παθαίνω καταθλιψη από τον χωρισμό φτανω 39 κιλα τραγικο.γνωρισα όμως ένα καλό παιδί που με έκανε ξανά ανθρωπο.εφτασα 50 κιλά γιατί εδιωξα το άγχος και μαζί άνθρωπους που μου το προκαλουσαν.
> Τώρα ο φίλος μου μου λέει πρεπει να πάρεις 10 κιλά ακόμη να γίνεις 60.ενώ με είχε γνωρισει 39 κιλά. 
> *Τελικά βλέπω κανενας δεν είναι ευχαριστημενος και με τίποτα από τις γυναίκες. Ο άλλος θέλει λεπτή ο αλλός χοντρή ο άλλος ξανθιά ο άλλος μελαχρινη και χίλια δύο αλλά που μειώνουν μια γυναίκα.* Και φυσικά το ίδιο ισχυει και για τους άντρες. 
> *Σημασία έχει εμείς πως είμαστε ευχαριστημενοι με τον εαυτό μας.*εγώ στα 50 με 49 που είμαι νιώθω τέλεια.και *θα προσπαθήσω να παραμείνω εκεί για μένα. Ούτε θα ανέβω κιλά γιατί θέλει ο συντροφος.ο καθενας πρέπει να αισθάνεται καλά με τον εαυτό μου πρωτιστος.*
> Καταλαβαίνω την επιθυμία σου να σου αρέσουν οι λεπτες είναι γούστα άλλωστε αυτά. Αλλά το γυναικείο σώμα αλλαζει συνεχως και πιο εύκολα από το αντρικο.πρέπει να είσαι πολύ λεπτός σε αυτό το θέμα και στον τροπο που θα το πεις σε κάποια κοπέλα.γιατί μπορεί μερικες να το πάρουν άσχημα και δεν είναι καλο για την ψυχολογία τους.


Ορίστε αγαπητέ.
Θα απαντήσεις τώρα αν συμφωνείς με αυτά που είπε η Αποστολία;
Να είναι ο καθένας υπέυθυνος για το σώμα του και να αποφασίζει ΜΟΝΟΣ του τι θα κάνει με αυτό ή να κοιτάει να ευχαριστήσει τον σύντροφο του;;;;

----------


## oboro

Αυτη η δηθεν αμοιβαιοτητα των υποχωρησεων που τσαμπουναει συνεχεια εν τω μεταξυ ειναι τοσο κιβδηλη και υποκριτικη... Εννοειται θα βαλει στο ματι μια κοπελα ανασφαλη, παθητικη, με χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και τεραστια αναγκη επιβεβαιωσης που γινεται χαλακι να την πατησεις, που δεν υπαρχει μια στο εκατομμυριο να ζητησει να αλλαξει κι εκεινος κατι στον εαυτο του και την εμφανιση του.

----------


## Georgewww

> Ορίστε αγαπητέ.
> Θα απαντήσεις τώρα αν συμφωνείς με αυτά που είπε η Αποστολία;
> Να είναι ο καθένας υπέυθυνος για το σώμα του και να αποφασίζει ΜΟΝΟΣ του τι θα κάνει με αυτό ή να κοιτάει να ευχαριστήσει τον σύντροφο του;;;;


Πολύ σωστά τα γράφει. Κανε bold ομως και το πιο πανω που λεει 
"μου σχέση τότε μου ειχε πει ε είσαι πολύ αδύνατη πρέπει να πάρεις 5-6 κιλά. Εγώ έπεσα του θανατα στεναχωρηθηκα πολύ γιατί δεν μπορούσα να πάρω εύκολα κιλα.ήμουν λευκή με ηθελε μαυρισμενη από τον ήλιο. Να σου εγώ να τρέχω στις παραλίες σαν την τρελη για να γίνω μαύρη. 
Και στο τέλος μου ριξε μια ωραία χυλοπιτα έχοντας με γεμισει κι άλλες ανασφαλειες."

Την ήθελε ΑΛΛΙΩΣ απότι ήταν, ενω εγω λεω το αντιθετο .. οτι την θελω ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ. Στο τελος φυσικα εσυ θα αποφασίσεις για σενα... αλλα ... σε ρωτάω .. θα λαβεις υποψιν το τι ευχαριστεί τον τον σύντροφό σου? Γιατι αυτο που λες "αποφασίζει ΜΟΝΟΣ" καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν θα τον ρωτήσεις, κάνω λάθος? (διευκρινίζω, μιλαμε για αλλαγες που θα κανω εγω σε μενα, αφού απο αυτην θέλω να μεινει ως εχει)




> Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό εννοει ο gewrgeww.δεν έχει νοημα να βρεις κάποιον και να τον αλλαξει σύμφωνα με τα γούστα σου.εγώ ξέρω βρισκεις αυτό που σου αρέσει αρχικά.*έχει δικαίωμα να θέλει η γυναίκα του να είναι όπως την γνώρισε και να μην παραμελησει τον εαυτό της δεν έχει όμως δικαίωμα να της ζητήσεινα γίνει κάτι άλλο γι αυτόν.*  
> Είναι δύσκολο να βρεις έναν άντρα όπως στο παραδειγμα που ανέφερες που να γνώρισε μια γυναίκα άλλη και μετά λογω κάποιας ασθενειας να πάρει κιλά η να χάσει και εσύ να συνεχίζεις να την ποθεις.άλλο όμως αγαπάς άλλο ποθείς. 
> Δεν νομίζω στα μάτια αυτού του άντρα να άρεσε το θεαμα αυτό και να την ποθουσε όπως παλιά. Είναι φυσιολογικό και ανθρωπινο.


Εσυ συμφωνεις με την Αποστολία? Νομίζω οτι όλη η ουσία είναι αυτή η φράση της. Καποιοι συμφωνουμε σε αυτό που λεει , καποιοι διαφωνειτε, οκ δε χαλασε ο κοσμος. ;)

----------


## Remedy

> Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχει άντρας στην ηλικία του που έχει αυτές τις απόψεις περί έλεγχου, χειριστικότητας, κακοποίησης κτλ και θέλει να τις περάσει και ως φυσιολογικές σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον όσες γυναίκες (ή άντρες) τυχαίνει να διαβάζουν, να ξέρουν ότι αυτά που περιγράφει ο τζορτζ αν τους τύχουν σε μια σχέση θα πρόκειται για κακοποιητική σχέση και δεν θα πρέπει να τα δεχτούν στο όνομα καμιάς αγάπης!
> 
> *Και εννοείται ότι όταν αυτά τα λέει για τα κιλά, θα είναι εξίσου ή και περισσότερο χειριστικός σε όλα τα επίπεδα της σχέσης.*


αυτο εξυπακουεται.
ΑΛΛΑ, παντα ευγενικα, διακριτικα και χριστιανικα (μην τον παρουν και χαμπαρι)...

----------


## elisabet

> Αυτη η δηθεν αμοιβαιοτητα των υποχωρησεων που τσαμπουναει συνεχεια εν τω μεταξυ ειναι τοσο κιβδηλη και υποκριτικη... Εννοειται θα βαλει στο ματι μια κοπελα ανασφαλη, παθητικη, που γινεται χαλακι να την πατησεις, που δεν υπαρχει μια στο εκατομμυριο να ζητησει να αλλαξει κι εκεινος κατι στον εαυτο του και την εμφανιση του.


Μα μόνο με τέτοιες γυναίκες μπορεί να συνυπάρξει και γιαυτό ειναι επικίνδυνος!
Μια γυναίκα (μικρη συνήθως σε ηλικία θέλω να πιστεύω μεγαλώνοντας τα καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα αυτά) με ανασφάλειες ή που θα έχει ήδη θέμα με τα κιλά της και τις διατροφικές διαταραχές μπορεί να γίνει πραγματικά θύμα στα χέρια του και να οδηγηθεί ακόμα και στον θάνατο αν μπλέξει με κάποιον σαν τον θεματοθέτη.

Εντωμεταξύ περιγράφει μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού λεπτομερώς το αλισβερίσι που λες για τις τάχα αμοιβαίες υποχωρήσεις σε κάποιο προηγούμενο ποστ απ τα πολλά. Οτι και καλά θα της πει "δεν μπορείς να μου κάνεις αυτό το χατήρι; Θα κάνω κι εγώ ό, τι ζητήσεις στο δικό μου σώμα, εγώ μόνο αυτό το ένα ζητάω κτλ κτλ" και εξηγεί πως αν αυτή δεν δεχτεί και πάρει κιλά παρόλα αυτα, τότε δεν είναι οτι θα την χωρίσει επειδή πήρε κιλά, αλλά επειδή δεν τον αγαπά!!! Ταυτίζει απόλυτα δηλαδή την αγάπη με το αν θα δεχτεί η άλλη να κάνει αυτό που της λέει. Αυτός ειναι ο ψυχολογικός εκβιασμός και η κακοποίηση.

Το εντυπωσιακό δε είναι ότι ο τζορτζ ήξερε κάθε φορά για όλες του τις σχέσεις τα κιλά των συντρόφων του και τις διακυμάνσεις αυτών με λεπτομέρεια. Ξέρει πως η τάδε πήγε απτα 42 στα 45 και τα 50 κτλ κτλ...μέχρι και τα γραμμάρια ξέρει!!! Φαντάσου για τι κόλλημα μιλάμε και τι ψυχολογικό πόλεμο!

----------


## oboro

George: Ευαισθητος Προκρουστης Θηλυκων Υπαρξεων


(το κρεβατι με ενσωματωμενη ζυγαρια)

----------


## Georgewww

> Μα μόνο με τέτοιες γυναίκες μπορεί να συνυπάρξει και γιαυτό ειναι επικίνδυνος!
> Μια γυναίκα (μικρη συνήθως σε ηλικία θέλω να πιστεύω μεγαλώνοντας τα καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα αυτά) με ανασφάλειες ή που θα έχει ήδη θέμα με τα κιλά της και τις διατροφικές διαταραχές μπορεί να γίνει πραγματικά θύμα στα χέρια του και να οδηγηθεί ακόμα και στον θάνατο αν μπλέξει με κάποιον σαν τον θεματοθέτη.
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ περιγράφει μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού λεπτομερώς το αλισβερίσι που λες για τις τάχα αμοιβαίες υποχωρήσεις σε κάποιο προηγούμενο ποστ απ τα πολλά. Οτι και καλά θα της πει "δεν μπορείς να μου κάνεις αυτό το χατήρι; Θα κάνω κι εγώ ό, τι ζητήσεις στο δικό μου σώμα, εγώ μόνο αυτό το ένα ζητάω κτλ κτλ" και εξηγεί πως αν αυτή δεν δεχτεί και πάρει κιλά παρόλα αυτα, τότε δεν είναι οτι θα την χωρίσει επειδή πήρε κιλά, αλλά επειδή δεν τον αγαπά!!! Ταυτίζει απόλυτα δηλαδή την αγάπη με το αν θα δεχτεί η άλλη να κάνει αυτό που της λέει. Αυτός ειναι ο ψυχολογικός εκβιασμός και η κακοποίηση.
> 
> Το εντυπωσιακό δε είναι ότι ο τζορτζ ήξερε κάθε φορά για όλες του τις σχέσεις τα κιλά των συντρόφων του και τις διακυμάνσεις αυτών με λεπτομέρεια. Ξέρει πως η τάδε πήγε απτα 42 στα 45 και τα 50 κτλ κτλ...μέχρι και τα γραμμάρια ξέρει!!! Φαντάσου για τι κόλλημα μιλάμε και τι ψυχολογικό πόλεμο!


Α νομιζα οτι ηθελες να μιλησεις σοβαρα... αλλα μολις σε στριμωξα βλεπω δεν απαντησες αλλα αρχισες χυδαιες κατηγοριες. οκ

Βγαίνω απο το θεμα καθως μαζεύτηκαν τα κλασικα τρολ που θελουν απλα να βρίζουν χυδαία. 
(κλασικα οταν τελειωνουν τα επιχειρηματα, καποιοι προχωράτε σε χαρακτηρισμους, ελπίζω ο admin να τα δει)

----------


## oboro

> Το εντυπωσιακό δε είναι ότι ο τζορτζ ήξερε κάθε φορά για όλες του τις σχέσεις τα κιλά των συντρόφων του και τις διακυμάνσεις αυτών με λεπτομέρεια. Ξέρει πως η τάδε πήγε απτα 42 στα 45 και τα 50 κτλ κτλ...μέχρι και τα γραμμάρια ξέρει!!! Φαντάσου για τι κόλλημα μιλάμε και τι ψυχολογικό πόλεμο!


Ειτε αυτο, ειτε τροφοδοτουσε την εμμονη των ιδιων με τη μετρηση του βαρους τους, πραγμα που θετει σε αμφιβολια το κατα ποσο ηταν οντως υγιης η σχεση των γυναικων αυτων με το σωμα τους.

Μου αρεσει που απορριπτει αυτες τις σκιαγραφησεις μας ως περιγραφουσες σαδισμο, για να αποπροσανατολισει τη συζητηση, διαλεγοντας ενα "ακραιο" παραδειγμα - λες και η μονη μορφη παθολογικου ελεγχου που μπορει να υπαρξει στις σχεσεις ειναι η σαδιστικη...

----------


## elisabet

> *Πολύ σωστά τα γράφει.* Κανε bold ομως και το πιο πανω που λεει 
> "μου σχέση τότε μου ειχε πει ε είσαι πολύ αδύνατη πρέπει να πάρεις 5-6 κιλά. Εγώ έπεσα του θανατα στεναχωρηθηκα πολύ γιατί δεν μπορούσα να πάρω εύκολα κιλα.ήμουν λευκή με ηθελε μαυρισμενη από τον ήλιο. Να σου εγώ να τρέχω στις παραλίες σαν την τρελη για να γίνω μαύρη. 
> Και στο τέλος μου ριξε μια ωραία χυλοπιτα έχοντας με γεμισει κι άλλες ανασφαλειες."
> 
> Την ήθελε ΑΛΛΙΩΣ απότι ήταν, ενω εγω λεω το αντιθετο .. οτι την θελω ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ. Στο τελος φυσικα εσυ θα αποφασίσεις για σενα... αλλα ... σε ρωτάω .. θα λαβεις υποψιν το τι ευχαριστεί τον τον σύντροφό σου? Γιατι αυτο που λες "αποφασίζει ΜΟΝΟΣ" καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν θα τον ρωτήσεις, κάνω λάθος? (διευκρινίζω, μιλαμε για αλλαγες που θα κανω εγω σε μενα, αφού απο αυτην θέλω να μεινει ως εχει)
> 
> 
> 
> Εσυ συμφωνεις με την Αποστολία? Νομίζω οτι όλη η ουσία είναι αυτή η φράση της. Καποιοι συμφωνουμε σε αυτό που λεει , καποιοι διαφωνειτε, οκ δε χαλασε ο κοσμος. ;)


Αν σου απαντούσα όπως θα σου έπρεπε τώρα σε αυτό που έχω μπολντ, θα με διέγραφαν απ΄το φόρουμ. Αλλά δεν θα σου κάνω την χάρη.
Συνεχίζεις να απαντάς σαν 5χρονο αναμασώντας τις ίδιες καραμέλες και προσπαθώντας να μας μπερδέψεις για να φάνει τάχα ότι όλα είναι φυσιολογικά και ΟΛΟΙ εμείς που έχουμε ΦΡΙΚΑΡΕΙ με τις παπαριές, οι περίεργοι.

Σου ξαναλέω, είσαι επικίνδυνος! Κάνε μια χάρη στον εαυτό σου και στις γυναίκες που συναναστρέφεσαι και πήγαινε σε ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο να λύσεις τις ΦΟΒΙΕΣ σου και τα ΚΟΛΛΗΜΑΤΑ σου.
Αυτό πυο περιγράφεις ως σχέση,δεν είναι σχέση αγάπης, αλλά σχέση ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ και χειραγώγισης και είναι άκρως κακοποιητική.

α! και παρατήρησα πως σε όλες τις φώτο που παρέθεσες και απέρριψες οι γυναίκες τύχαινε να έχουν στήθος. Το νούμερο ένα στοιχείο θηλυκότητας μιας γυναίκας. Αυτό είναι που σε ενοχλεί, όχι τα κιλά. Θηλυκή δεν θες να είναι, αυτό τρέμεις. Γιαυτό την προτιμάς κόκκαλο, με σπυριά, γυαλιά, σιδεράκια, άσχημο δέρμα, αχτένιστη και με αθλητικά. Το χαζή μπόνους

----------


## elisabet

> Ειτε αυτο, ειτε τροφοδοτουσε την εμμονη των ιδιων με τη μετρηση του βαρους τους, πραγμα που θετει σε αμφιβολια το κατα ποσο ηταν οντως υγιης η σχεση των γυναικων αυτων με το σωμα τους.
> 
> Μου αρεσει που απορριπτει αυτες τις σκιαγραφησεις μας ως περιγραφουσες σαδισμο, για να αποπροσανατολισει τη συζητηση, διαλεγοντας ενα "ακραιο" παραδειγμα - λες και η μονη μορφη παθολογικου ελεγχου που μπορει να υπαρξει στις σχεσεις ειναι η σαδιστικη...


Μα μιλησε ηδη για μια απο τις σχέσεις του που πήγε να " ξεφυγει" αλλά το γλιτωσανε. Ακόμα και για τα σκαμπανεβάσματα στα κιλά των συντρόφων του μιλά στον πληθυντικό λες κ το χουν συνεταιρικο το σωμα!!!! ( θα της πω ΠΑΜΕ στα τοσα κιλά αλλά μην ΑΝΕΒΟΥΜΕ παραπανω κτλ)

Καλα αυτά περι σαδισμου κ οτι κανει συνεχώς τον χαζό είναι για γέλια.

----------


## elisabet

> αυτο εξυπακουεται.
> ΑΛΛΑ, παντα ευγενικα, διακριτικα και χριστιανικα (μην τον παρουν και χαμπαρι)...


Μα και μεις τι σκατοπαιδα...εναν ακόμα τροπο για να μην τον παίρνουν χαμπαρι ζήτησε ο άνθρωπος κ εμείς πέσαμε να τον φάμε.

----------


## elisabet

> Α νομιζα οτι ηθελες να μιλησεις σοβαρα... αλλα μολις σε στριμωξα βλεπω δεν απαντησες αλλα αρχισες χυδαιες κατηγοριες. οκ
> 
> Βγαίνω απο το θεμα καθως μαζεύτηκαν τα κλασικα τρολ που θελουν απλα να βρίζουν χυδαία. 
> (κλασικα οταν τελειωνουν τα επιχειρηματα, καποιοι προχωράτε σε χαρακτηρισμους, ελπίζω ο admin να τα δει)


Με στριμωξες? Σε ποια εικονική πραγματικότητα ζεις?

Και ποιες είναι οι χυδαιες κατηγοριες? Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου για τις απόψεις κ την στάση σου κ έχω δικαίωμα να την εκφράζω. Είναι ψέμα πως ξέρεις λεπτομερώς τα κιλά ολων των πρωην σου? Πως τα ξέρεις αλήθεια? Τις ζυγιζες ανα βδομάδα?

----------


## geodim

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω πως τα ξέρει με τόσο λεπτομέρεια. Δεν αποκλείω το γεγονός να έχει υπάρξει τόσο καταπιεστικός, αλλά θεωρώ πως πουλάει παραμύθι με τα γραμμάρια. Θα ήθελε να τα ξέρει αλλά δεν γιατί τέτοιες συμπεριφορές διώχνουν οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα στο πικαιφι...γι'αυτό και είναι μόνος του και ψάχνεται εδώ μέσα μπας και

----------


## Georgewww

> Εγώ δεν πιστεύω πως τα ξέρει με τόσο λεπτομέρεια. Δεν αποκλείω το γεγονός να έχει υπάρξει τόσο καταπιεστικός, αλλά θεωρώ πως πουλάει παραμύθι με τα γραμμάρια. Θα ήθελε να τα ξέρει αλλά δεν γιατί τέτοιες συμπεριφορές διώχνουν οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα στο πικαιφι...γι'αυτό και είναι μόνος του και ψάχνεται εδώ μέσα μπας και


Τραγικό σχόλιο. Αλλά επειδή είσαι καινούργιος στο thread, θα υποθέσω ότι καλοπροαίρετα μπήκες και άλλα μπερδεύτηκες από τις διαστρεβλώσεις της ρεμεντυ και Ελισάβετ. 

Δεν είπα ούτε ότι ξέρω τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες ούτε με νοιάζουν. Μένω σε αυτό που βλέπω. Δε με νοιάζει πόσο δείχνει η ζυγαριά. 

Οπότε οι συμπεριφορές που αναφέρεσαι είναι στην φαντασία , δεν υπάρχει. Λυπάμαι. 

Φυσικά δε ψαχνομαι γιατί έχω κάτι , αλλά και όταν έψαχνα , δε θα έψαχνα εδώ μέσα γιατί είμαι επαρχία , και το είχα δήλωσει εδώ και μήνες σε άλλο thread ότι έψαχνα στην πόλη μου. Και ότι δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ μέσω ίντερνετ δεν έχει τυχει, αφού παίζω μια χαρά έξω, αντίθετα με σένα .

Να σαι καλά πάντως κι ας ήταν άστοχο. Παρακαλώ διαβάστε το θέμα πρώτα και μη βγαίνετε εκτός θέματος και εκτός πραγματικότητας.

----------


## elisabet

> Εγώ δεν πιστεύω πως τα ξέρει με τόσο λεπτομέρεια. Δεν αποκλείω το γεγονός να έχει υπάρξει τόσο καταπιεστικός, αλλά θεωρώ πως πουλάει παραμύθι με τα γραμμάρια. Θα ήθελε να τα ξέρει αλλά δεν γιατί τέτοιες συμπεριφορές διώχνουν οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα στο πικαιφι...γι'αυτό και είναι μόνος του και ψάχνεται εδώ μέσα μπας και


Μακάρι αλλά δεν είναι παντα έτσι δυστυχώς. Κάθε υγιως σκεπτόμενη γυναικα φυσικά κ θα φύγει τρέχοντας. 

Υπάρχουν όμως κ περιπτώσεις γυναικών πολλές δυστυχώς που βομβαρδιζομενες καθημερινώς απο παντού για το οτι πρεπει Σόνι κ ντε να έχουν σωμα ανορεκτικου μοντέλου, Μπορουν εύκολα να τσιμπήσουν στο παραμύθι του Τζορτζ. Εχω περιπτωση συγγενικού μου προσώπου, κοριτσάκι 22 ετων που έφτασε σε απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας μετα απο μια σχέση με εναν τέτοιο τυπο που της παπαριαζε το μυαλό για το ποσο του αρέσουν τα κόκκαλα της κι ενω εκείνη βρίσκονταν ενα βήμα πριν το νοσοκομειο κ συγγενείς κ φιλοι προσπαθούσαμε να την πείσουμε οτι πρεπει να βάλει κιλά!!

----------


## george1520

Γιώργο μια απορία. .. Βλέπω ότι οοοοοοοολοι.. μα όλοι σου λένε το ίδιο πράγμα.. Κι εσυ πάντα λες ότι είμαστε εκτος θέματος. Πες μου σε παρακαλώ, προσπαθησες εστω για ένα λεπτό.. ΕΝΑ! να δεις αυτα που σου λέμε (ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του); Να δεις την κατάσταση απο άλλη οπτική γωνία.

----------


## elisabet

Να τη κι η χριστιανική κακιουλα!!! " εγώ παίζω εξω σε αντίθεση με σένα"
Χαχαχα

Με το μάτι ξεχωρίζει καλέ μου τα 47 απο τα 50 κιλά??? Ρε μπράβο...βιονικο ματι εχεις, εκεί την εχεις την ενσωματωμένη ζυγαριά τελικά όχι στο κρεβάτι που είπε ο ομπορο




> Τραγικό σχόλιο. Αλλά επειδή είσαι καινούργιος στο thread, θα υποθέσω ότι καλοπροαίρετα μπήκες και άλλα μπερδεύτηκες από τις διαστρεβλώσεις της ρεμεντυ και Ελισάβετ. 
> 
> Δεν είπα ούτε ότι ξέρω τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες ούτε με νοιάζουν. Μένω σε αυτό που βλέπω. Δε με νοιάζει πόσο δείχνει η ζυγαριά. 
> 
> Οπότε οι συμπεριφορές που αναφέρεσαι είναι στην φαντασία , δεν υπάρχει. Λυπάμαι. 
> 
> Φυσικά δε ψαχνομαι γιατί έχω κάτι , αλλά και όταν έψαχνα , δε θα έψαχνα εδώ μέσα γιατί είμαι επαρχία , και το είχα δήλωσει εδώ και μήνες σε άλλο thread ότι έψαχνα στην πόλη μου. Και ότι δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ μέσω ίντερνετ δεν έχει τυχει, αφού παίζω μια χαρά έξω, αντίθετα με σένα .
> 
> Να σαι καλά πάντως κι ας ήταν άστοχο. Παρακαλώ διαβάστε το θέμα πρώτα και μη βγαίνετε εκτός θέματος και εκτός πραγματικότητας.

----------


## Georgewww

> Γιώργο μια απορία. .. Βλέπω ότι οοοοοοοολοι.. μα όλοι σου λένε το ίδιο πράγμα.. Κι εσυ πάντα λες ότι είμαστε εκτος θέματος. Πες μου σε παρακαλώ, προσπαθησες εστω για ένα λεπτό.. ΕΝΑ! να δεις αυτα που σου λέμε (ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του); Να δεις την κατάσταση απο άλλη οπτική γωνία.


Καλέ μου φίλε, σου είπα και ξέρεις καλά ότι δεν έχει αξία αν λένε κάτι 3 άτομα. Αλλά ποιος είναι αυτός που το λέει. Όταν ακούω διαστρεβλώσεις, δε με νοιάζει η άποψη. Και σε παρακαλώ κατάλαβε ότι δεν είναι όλοι όπως λες. Είναι 3-4 στον όπου τα 3 απλά βρίζουν. 

Συμφώνησα όμως και απάντησε επί του θέματος (καθώς οι πιο πολλοί πετούσαν την μπάλα όπου ναναι, έστω και άθελά τους επειδή δεν κατάλαβαν το θέμα) με την Αποστολία που συμφωνώ 100% μαζί της. Με το άτομο δηλαδή που ήταν σε αυτή τη θέση , έχει εμπειρία. Οπότε για να απαντήσω, μεταξύ 3ων ξυλοκοπων και ένος ΩΡΛ , αν έχω απορία γιατί πονάει ο λαιμός μου, τον ένα θα πιστέψω, τον ειδικό. Δε πειράζει αν διαφέρει η άποψη των άλλων. 

Είπα δε θα ξαναγραψω επειδή είχαν μπει τα τρολ αλλά σε σένα που μιλάς με ευγένεια δεν έχω θέμα. Να σαι καλά. 
Είπαμε γούστα είναι αυτά.

----------


## george1520

> Καλέ μου φίλε, σου είπα και ξέρεις καλά ότι δεν έχει αξία αν λένε κάτι 3 άτομα. Αλλά ποιος είναι αυτός που το λέει. Όταν ακούω διαστρεβλώσεις, δε με νοιάζει η άποψη. Και σε παρακαλώ κατάλαβε ότι δεν είναι όλοι όπως λες. Είναι 3-4 στον όπου τα 3 απλά βρίζουν. 
> 
> Συμφώνησα όμως και απάντησε επί του θέματος (καθώς οι πιο πολλοί πετούσαν την μπάλα όπου ναναι, έστω και άθελά τους επειδή δεν κατάλαβαν το θέμα) με την Αποστολία που συμφωνώ 100% μαζί της. Με το άτομο δηλαδή που ήταν σε αυτή τη θέση , έχει εμπειρία. Οπότε για να απαντήσω, μεταξύ 3ων ξυλοκοπων και ένος ΩΡΛ , αν έχω απορία γιατί πονάει ο λαιμός μου, τον ένα θα πιστέψω, τον ειδικό. Δε πειράζει αν διαφέρει η άποψη των άλλων. 
> 
> Είπα δε θα ξαναγραψω επειδή είχαν μπει τα τρολ αλλά σε σένα που μιλάς με ευγένεια δεν έχω θέμα. Να σαι καλά. 
> Είπαμε γούστα είναι αυτά.


Κόλλησες με την Αποστολία.. Εκείιιιιιιιιιιιιιι... Ακουσε με.. σε παρακαλώ .. Σκέψου τον εαυτό σου να είναι η κοπέλα.. Και να έχεις τον φίλο σου να σε σκανάρει όλη μερα για να μην αλλάξει το σώμα σου επειδή έτσι σε γνώρισε. Και δεν λέμε για ένα απλό θέμα, αλλα για πολύ λίγα κιλά. Αρά είναι η γραμμή... Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν λεω για τα γουστα σου. Λέω για το μετά. Ολο αυτό τον ψυχολογικό πόλεμο που ασκείς στις κοπέλες. Δεν σου μιλάω για την ψυχολογία την δική σου, αλλα για την ψυχολογία αυτων των γυναικών! Δεν ειναι κρίμα να είσαι η αιτία που μια κοπέλα επαθε νευρική ανορεξία; Η μια κοπέλα δεν βγαίνει απο το σπιτι γιατι το σώμα της δεν είναι το τέλειο (που μπορεί να είναι μια χαρα αλλα η πλύση εγκεφάλου που της έκανες να την κάνει να πιστευει κατι άλλο); Σε παρακαλώ ψάξε το θέμα. Δεν σου ζητάω να αλλάξεις το γούστο σου. ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΛΕΩ.. Αυτο που θα κάνεις στις κοπέλες!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aeon

Κλειδώνω προσωρινά το θέμα προκειμένου να γίνει έλεγχος.

----------

